# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Καναρίνι με μύκητες;;; Βοήθεια!!!......

## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Καλημέρα παιδιά! Θα ήθελα να σας ζητήσω τη βοήθειά σας για το καναρινάκι μιας φίλης μου, βάζω πιό κάτω τις foto να δείτε, θεωρείτε μήπως,  ότι έχει μύκητες; 









Και τι πρέπει να κάνει; 
Η κοπέλα, προσπαθεί να γραφτεί στο forum και κάτι δεν καταφέρνει με την εγγραφή. Γι' αυτό μου έστειλε το κειμενάκι με το ιστορικό του πουλιού και σας το παραθέτω, όπως ακριβώς μου το έγραψε:

_3 ετων, θηλυκό, με απογυμνωμένο λαιμό και κεφάλι, εδώ και ένα χρόνο. Πληγές στα πέλματα από τον Αύγουστο. Γιατρός από το ΑΠΘ (Θεσσαλονίκη) χορήγησαν Baytril για 20 μέρες, 0,05 ml στο στόμα πρωι βραδι. Δεν βοήθησε όμως σε τίποτα. Επίσης, άλλος γιατρός σύστησε Sylfio πρωι βραδι στα πέλματα. Επουλώθηκαν στην αρχή οι πληγές, αλλά επανήλθαν τελικά. Επίσης, πριν απ' όλα αυτά έχει δοθεί και αντιβίωση Aviomycin για 7 μέρες. Ψεκάστηκε και για ακάρεα με Frontline. 
Και τώρα μου συστήνεται επίσης από γιατρό το σιρόπι Sporanox, δόση 0,025 ml για μύκητες, το οποιο όμως, κοστίζει 38 ευρώ! Είναι μύκητες όμως;; Αν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε... Το πουλάκι τρώει συνέχεια ,δεν σταματά. Είναι φουσκωμένο, και όπως το βλέπετε στις foto..... Ευχαριστώ πολύ!..




_

----------


## Gardelius

Νατάσα, ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ....

*Γιατί ο χρόνος δεν είναι μόνο χρήμα...*


θέλουμε και* φωτογραφίες όπως δείχνει εκει.*

Είναι σε άσχημη κατάσταση, αλλά δεν χάνουμε την* ελπίδα μας...*

Μόνη μου* ένσταση*  οτι πήρε* πολλά φάρμακα* και *διαφορετικά*.....

*το εξέτασαν* ή τηλεφωνική ήταν η διάγνωση ;;

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

To Baytril ήταν από εξέταση, το Sporanox -τελευταία- είναι τηλεφωνικά.

----------


## Gardelius

Να δούμε και την κοιλιά - έντερα από την φώτο που θα βγάλει ...

οι κουτσουλιές του δεν είναι καθόλου καλές..

αν είσαι σε επικοινωνία και σήμερα

να τις έχουμε ....

οι γιατροί είναι οι ειδικοί ...

αλλά τα φάρμακα δεν είναι* πανάκεια*

----------


## lagreco69

Νατασα ρωτα την φιλη σου και τι διατροφη του κανει, να μας την γραψεις αναλυτικα. 

*Με την εγγραφη της στο forum τι προβλημα αντιμετωπισε? 

Γραψε μου στο profile μου για να μην βγαινουμε Off topic εδω.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Tης το είπα παιδιά, θα βγάλει foto, θα προσπαθήσει πάλι και με την εγγραφή. Ηλία και Δημήτρη, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Και οι φωτογραφίες απ' την κοιλίτσα του, και πρόσφατη της κουτσουλιάς:








'Οσο για τη διατροφή του, κανονικά, και αυγοτροφή, και πετρούλα για το ασβέστιο, και βιταμίνες στο νεράκι, ενώ δεν του έδωσε ποτέ ρούπσεν, όπως την είχαν συμβουλεύσει. Καθαριότητα πάντα, πλύσιμο με betadin τα ποδαράκια. Απ' τον Σεπτέμβριο και μετά τρώει έτσι πολύ το πουλάκι, ενώ απ' τον Αύγουστο, παρουσιάστηκε το πρόβλημα στα ποδαράκια. Τα φτερά στο κεφάλι είναι τόσο λίγα από πέρυσι.

Σας ευχαριστούμε και πάλι!

----------


## jk21

Η φωτο να δειχνει πεντακαθαρα την κοιλια του πουλιου.Πραγματι οι κουτσουλιες εχουν υγρα  χαλια (εκτος αν πχ δινει μπισκοτακια πρασινα στην τροφη )  .Τα πρασινα υγρα δειχνουν προβλημα στο συκωτι .Στο συνδεσμο που εδωσε ο Ηλιας να ελεγχθουν και τα 3 τελευταια βηματα 

υπαρχει σιγουρα υποβιταμινωση σε βιτ Α (δημιουργει δερματικα προβληματα και προδιαθετει για την ποδοδερματιτιδα που 100 % εχει το πουλακι )  ,αλλα και  πιθανοτατα για  μυκητιαση ή κοκκιδια .Επισης δεν αποκλειω προβλημα με το ιωδιο 

αν δεν ειναι εφικτη η αγορα του σιροπιου για μυκητες (ειναι πραγματι ακριβο ) υπαρχει εναλλακτικα (αν χρειαστει ) και η χρηση fungustatine ή αλλου φαρμακου φλουκοναζολης σε καψουλα ,που ευτυχως διαλυεται .Για candida ειναι ισως καλυτερο του sporanox .Για ασπεργιλλο (δεν ξερω τι απο τα δυο υποπτευεται ο γιατρος ) ειναι καταλληλοτερο το sporanox (ιτρακοναζολη ) .Αν θελει ας ρωτησει και για χρηση εναλλακτικα fungustatine 

ας δουμε τις φωτο και βλεπουμε

----------


## jk21

ειχα ανοιξει νωριτερα τη σελιδα και εγραψα το προηγουμενο ποστ τωρα ,μη βλεποντας οτι ειχες δωσει φωτο

οι κουτσουλιες πριν ηταν επηρεασμενες μαλλον απο κατι που τρωει .τωρα σχεδον ειναι οκ

η κοιλια ειναι καθαρη και η καρινα δεν ειναι εντονη 

για μενα μετα απο αυτα ,πρεπει να δοθει πολυβιταμινη ,να εχει και βιταμινη Α και καποιο συμπληρωμα με ιωδιο .Ειχα δει τις προαλλες να αναφερεται το miral της 

chevita που πραγματι εχει και ισως υπαρχουν και αλλα 

να γινει ομως ελεγχος εσωτερικα στο λαιμο ,για το αν εχει τιποτα λευκοκιτρινα στιγματα

----------


## jk21

Να την ρωτησεις επισης αν αυτα τα χρονια που το εχει ,εχει ζευγαρωσει ,ποσες φορες και αν εκανε εστω και ασπορα αυγα μονο του (ποσες φορες την τελευταια χρονια )

----------


## Gardelius

Το σκεύασμα που σε παραπέμπει ο Δημήτρης,...

είναι αυτό   Miral

----------


## aeras

Μάλλον η φίλη σου έχει κακή σχέση με του κλουβιού την καθαριότητα.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Δημήτρη, οπότε, δίνει το Miral που έχει και ιώδιο και βιτ. Α.  Και για τα πόδια τι άλλο μπορεί να κάνει; 
'Οσο για το fungustatine, δεν χρειάζεται; Να μην το δώσει, ύστερα από τις foto που είδες της κοιλιάς;;

Το πουλάκι, που είναι 3 χρονών και το έχει στα χέρια της δύο χρόνια, έχει κάνει πράγματι, πάνω από 20 αυγά! Μόνο του και άσπορα. Και στον πάτο του κλουβιού.

----------


## jk21

ας δωσει miral ,καποιο σκευασμα με βιτ Α  ,φυσικες πηγες της και να κανει τον ελεγχο που ειπαμε στο στομα .απο κει και περα για μυκητες θα τα ξαναπουμε .οτι κανει θελω να ενημερωσει και το γιατρο .γνωμη ισως πω 

για το ποδι θελει καλυτερη αντιβιοτικη αλοιφη ... αυτη που εβαλε ... σουλφοναμιδη παλιας κοπης ...

dalacin ,neo terramycin ,celestoderm ,bactroban καποιες επιλογες (η τελευταια πιο εξειδικευμενη στο σταφυλοκοκκο ,οχι ομως ευρεου φασματος οσο οι αλλες )

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Eυχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη. 'Εκανε έλεγχο στο στόμα και δεν έχει τίποτα. Θα βάλει μια απ' τις αντιβιοτικές αλοιφές που είπες, και το βιταμινούχο σκεύασμα που είπαμε πιό πάνω. Και πάλι ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## Gardelius

Εύχομαι να πάνε* όλα καλά !!!! 

Να μας ενημερώσεις για την εξέλιξη του.*

----------


## jk21

οχι μονο miral .δεν εχει βιταμινη Α .αυτο ειναι για ηλεκτρολυτες και ιωδιο 

Επειδη πιστευω , οτι ο τελευταιος γιατρος (διαφορετικος απο τους προηγουμενους ) εχει λογους να φοβαται για μυκητες (αν η αιτια αυτου που βλεπουμε ειναι υποβιταμινωση ,εστω και σαν δευτερογενες προβλημα ,θα εχουν καποια αναπτυξη σταδιακα και ας μην ειδε κατι στο στομα )

να του τεθει υποψην (εκτος αν γινει ) οτι μαλλον λογω κοστους δεν θα δοθει το sporanox και να πει τη γνωμη του ,για διαλυση καψουλας (αν διαλυεται ) sporanox ή fungustatine εναλλακτικα (αυτη ξερω οτι διαλυεται ) 

και αν κρινει οτι πρεπει να χορηγηθει τωρα αμεσα ή μετα απο την παροχη βιταμινων και ιωδιου

----------


## koukoulis

Νομίζω οτι μπορεί να έχει ορμονικές διαταραχές και εχει μαδησει σε λαιμό και κεφάλι. Δώσε της miral που έχει ιώδιο και ασβέστιο, μια και έχει κάνει και τόσα πολλα αβγά. Ελπίζω να παει καλύτερα.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Εντάξει παιδιά, ευχαριστούμε πολύ. Θα ενημερώσουμε άμεσα!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Παιδιά, το πουλάκι πάει καλύτερα, μόνο με τις βιταμίνες και την celestoderm με terramycin (για τα πόδια βέβαια είναι λίγο νωρίς για συμπεράσματα). 
Σήμερα έκανε και μπάνιο!, είναι ζωηρό και τρώει απ' όλα! 

Σας ευχαριστούμε θερμά!

----------


## jk21

βαζει και celestoderm και τερραμισιν ; δεν ξερω αν κανει να δινονται σε συνδιασμο .την μια απο τις δυο να βαλει

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Μάλλον η φίλη σου έχει κακή σχέση με του κλουβιού την καθαριότητα.




Και με την διατροφή του Μιχάλη,
και το αποτέλεσμα, γνωστό "φάρμακα-φάρμακα-φάρμακα".

----------


## aeras

Το πουλί έχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα με το πάγκρεας.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## aeras

Βασίλη για πες μου διαφωνείς ή συμφωνείς?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Συμφωνούμε .....απόλυτα.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

> βαζει και celestoderm και τερραμισιν ; δεν ξερω αν κανει να δινονται σε συνδιασμο .την μια απο τις δυο να βαλει


Δημήτρη, η ίδια η celestoderm περιέχει και τεραμισίν μέσα. Νομίζω, ότι δεν υπάρχει χωρίς τεραμισίν, ή τουλάχιστον, δεν βρήκε. 'Οσο για το πάγκρεας, ευχαριστούμε, η φίλη μου τα διαβάζει όλα και ευχαριστεί πολύ. Σήμερα είναι πολύ καλύτερα το πουλάκι. Για να δούμε.

----------


## jk21

garamycin λεει -> γενταμυκινη η ενεργη του αντιβιοτικη ουσια


Μιχαλη που βλέπεις απεπτο αμυλο;  το πρασινο τμημα της κουτσουλιας δεν ειναι χωνεμενη τροφη; ασχετο αν το χρωμα των υγρων στην αρχικη φωτο δεν ηταν καλο και εδειχνε προβλημα στο συκωτι (αν ηταν σταθερα υπαρκτο και στη συνεχεια στα υγρα της κουτσουλιας ) 

κουτσουλια με μη χωνεμενο αμυλο (αυτη τη λευκοκιτρινη μαζα που διχνει η φωτο που παρεθεσε ο Βασιλης και καποιες παρομοιας υφης που επισης δημιουργουνται ) εχουμε ειτε σε προβλημα στο παγκρεας (πραγματι ! ) ειτε σε λοιμωξη απο καμπυλοβακτηριο (εκει ειναι σε πιο αμορφη μαζα σαν διαρροια ) 

εδω δεν βλεπω τετοια κουτσουλια

----------


## aeras

Κόπρανα με μη φυσιολογική όψη και στις 2 φωτο. 1 φωτο κόπρανα πράσινα ασθένεια στο συκώτι 2. Το «άσπρο» της κουτσουλιάς είναι μεγάλο και στις 2 φωτο Το πουλί έχει αρθρίτιδα. 3. Χρώμα γκρι – καφέ και μεγάλα κόπρανα στην 2 φωτο. Βαριά ασθένεια του παγκρέατος, δεν ολοκληρώνεται η χώνεψη του λίπους και των αμύλων. Εσύ την 2 φωτο την είδες σχεδόν οκ, εγώ την είδα διαφορετικά.

----------


## jk21

Στο 1 συμφωνω ,αν ηταν σταθερο στην πορεια των ημερων .Δεν ηταν και δεν βλεπω το λογο ,για το πως ιαθηκε αμεσως 

Στο 2 συμφωνω μονο για την πρωτη φωτο ,αλλα ηταν λογω αυξημενων κοπρανων .Το λευκο στερεο τμημα (ουρικο οξυ ) ,αν ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερο του στερεου σκουρου ,ειναι προβλημα αν το κεντρικο στερεο τμημα ειναι σχεδον ανυπαρκτο και δειχνει οτι το πουλι δεν τρωει .Το στερεο σκουρο τμημα (feces ) και στην πρωτη κουτσουλια ,ηταν αρκετο ,οχι μονο υπαρκτο !

Στο 3 διαφωνουμε σαφως  γιατι υπαρχει σαφες χωνεμενη λαδι κουτσουλια .Παραλληλα ,οπως στη φωτο που εβαλε ο Βασιλης ,ετσι και εδω σε αυτο το αρθρο - συνδεσμο

στην πανγκρεατιτιδα εχουμε κοπρανα στα οποια φαινεται να εχουν ενα ενιαιο χρωμα ,τοσο το στερο τμημα που θα επρεπε να ειναι λευκο ,οσο και το κεντρικο τμημα (feces ) .Eδω σε αυτη την κουτσουλια που εσυ θεωρεις οτι δειχνει πανγκρεατιτιδα ,το κατ εσε γκρι χρωμα ή λαδι κατ εμε ,ειναι σαφως διαχωρισμενο χρωματικα ,απο το λευκο στερεο τμημα  

http://www.birds-online.de/gesundhei...atorkot_en.htm

If all the entire droppings look voluminous *and the colour of the excrement portion is nearly the same than the one of the urine* - the entire dropping is coloured light-grey or brightly grey-brown then -, this points on an infection of the pancreas. Please bring your budgie to your vet immediately. Such infections should be cured as soon as possible to save the bird's life!

----------


## Μπία

Το αναλυτικότατο post που σας έγραψα το έχασα.Εδώ η κοιλίτσα της καθώς απολεπίζεται μετά από συστηματική χορήγηση βιτ.Α 50000000 μον.?Τη δίνω στο νερό για 1 βδομάδα τώρα.Να σταματήσω?

Το ποδαράκι που έχασε 1 δαχτυλάκι.Για 8 μέρες έβαζα celestoderm- garamycin.Ξεπρίστηκαν αλλά μετά 5 μέρες υποτροπίασαν.Τώρα ο γιατρός χορήγησε Baycox ml σε 40ml νερό 1σταγόνα χ3 για 7 μέρες.

δεν βάζω χαρτί γιατί το βάζει στην ποτίστρα

----------


## aeras

Ποιος σου είπε να δίνεις αυτή τη δόση?

----------


## Μπία

Ο κτηνίατρος

----------


## Μπία

Συγνώμη η δόση είναι 1ml σε 40 μλ νερό κ να δίνω 1 σταγόνα 3 φορές τη μέρα

----------


## aeras

Η πελματιαία επιφάνεια πως είναι? Ο γιατρός τι σου είπε?

----------


## Μπία

Το αριστερό πόδι πουε΄δες πιο πριν είναι σε πιο καλή κατάσταση .Σημερινή φωτο

----------


## aeras

Άμα φτιάξει χωρίς επέμβαση χειρουργική γράψε μου. (Εάν το πήγες σε γιατρό) να είσαι σίγουρη ότι και ο γιατρός δεν ξέρει να σου πει από τι ασθένεια πάσχει. Θα καταλήξει όπως το άλλο.
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...078#post643078

----------


## aeras

Το φάρμακο που σου είπε δεν είναι για αυτή την ασθένεια που έχει

----------


## jk21

ως προς το φαρμακο ,συμφωνω εν μερεις με τον Μιχαλη ,οτι επειδη συχνα η ποδοδερματιτιδα οφειλεται σε gram + μικροβια ,σε δυσκολα στελεχη των οποιων η κατα τα αλλα ισχυροτατη ενροφλοξασινη (baytril ) καποιες φορες ειναι ανθεκτικη ,ισως να μην ηταν το καταλληλοτερο ,αλλα αυτη ειναι η εκλογη γιατρου και ευχομαι να αποδειχνει δραστικη 

για την δοσολογια ,επειδη δεν ξερουμε ποιας πυκνοτητας baytril  ειναι ,να μην την παρει καποιο μελος ως δεδομενη και κανει κανενα τραγικο λαθος με δικο του πουλι

Μιχαλη  ποια θεωρεις οτι ειναι η ασθενεια που εχει; η παγκρεατιτιδα που ειχες αναφερει;

οταν μιλας για χειρουργειο ,εννοεις καθαρισμα της μολυσμενης περιοχης ή ακρωτιριασμο;

----------


## aeras

Η θεραπεία με αντιβιοτικά μπορεί να περιορίσει  τη μόλυνση, ιδίως από τον έλεγχο της μόλυνσης των εσωτερικών οργάνων, μέχρι εδώ,  την ασθένεια δεν την ονομάζω, από ότι ξέρω δεν έχει γραφτεί σε ελληνικό σάιτ ούτε την έχω ακούσει σε ιατρικά σεμινάρια.

----------


## jk21

αυτη η αγνωστη ασθενεια λοιπον ,που δεν θες να αναφερεις ονομα ,πιο εχει για πιο καταλληλο φαρμακο;

----------


## Μπία

Αγαπητέ ΑERAS,θα έπρεπε να είστε πιο φειδωλός στις εκφράσεις σας.Από το βρώμικό κλουβί ,την άθλια διατροφή ,τώρα αμφισβητείτε και άν το πήγα σε γιατρό.Καλά θα κάνετε να μη προσβάλετε ανθρώπους χωρίς να τους γνωρίζετε και μάλιστα δημόσια.Το πουλάκι το εξέτασε 2 φορές η κ. ********** δεν συνεχίζω με τους άλλους 2.Τα ονόματά τους είναι γνωστά στη Θεσσ. Αυτή που ανέφερα είναι η καθηγήτρια της πτηνιατρικής γιαυτό λέω κ το όνομά της.Παρεπιμπτόντως το νέο φάρμακο λέγεται BAYCOX και όχι BAYTRIL.Τον χλευασμό το επαναλαμβάνω να τον κρατήσετε για τον εαυτό σας όπως και την διάγνωση.

----------


## jk21

Αρα για να δωσει baycox ,εχει διαγνωσει και κοκκιδια .Κοιταξε τις κουτσουλιες του πουλιου σε μικροσκοπιο; 

για το ποδι του τι θεραπεια εχει συσταθει;

----------


## jk21

το λαθος Μπια ηταν δικο μου .Εγω μπερδευτηκα και το ονομασα baytril ενω ειπες baycox 

ομως μετα απο την επανακαμψη της ποδοδερματιτιδας ,με το σταματημα των αλοιφων ,κατι πρεπει να χορηγηθει ,αν δεν γινεται ηδη ,και για το προβλημα αυτο .Το baycox πραγματι δεν ειναι για ποδοδερματιδα και μαλλον εχει διαγνωσει και κοκκιδια η γιατρος

----------


## Μπία

Σας ευχαριστώ κ. Δημήτρη,είστε ευγενής και το εκτιμώ.Έχω κουραστεί πολύ με αυτή την ιστορία επειδή η καρδιά μου το πονάει αυτό το πουλάκι.Δυστυχώς θα κλείσω την όποια επικοινωνία.Ευχαριστώ ξανά,αντιλαμβάνομαι πως είστε φιλόζωος .Καλή σας νύχτα.

----------


## jk21

Μπια θελω να μαθεις αν διεγνωσθηκαν κοκκιδια και δοθηκε baycox ή εχει γινει μπερδεμα με το σκευασμα και ισως ειχε ειπωθει αντιβιωση baytril (για το μικροβιο στην πατουσα ) και μπερδευτηκε το φαρμακο ,επειδη ειναι της ιδιας εταιριας 

η πατουσα ,αν δεν δινεται και κατι αλλο ,δεν πρεπει να μεινει χωρις αγωγη σε καμμια περιπτωση !

----------


## aeras

> Αγαπητέ ΑERAS,θα έπρεπε να είστε πιο φειδωλός στις εκφράσεις σας.Από το βρώμικό κλουβί ,την άθλια διατροφή ,τώρα αμφισβητείτε και άν το πήγα σε γιατρό.Καλά θα κάνετε να μη προσβάλετε ανθρώπους χωρίς να τους γνωρίζετε και μάλιστα δημόσια.Το πουλάκι το εξέτασε 2 φορές η κ. ********** δεν συνεχίζω με τους άλλους 2.Τα ονόματά τους είναι γνωστά στη Θεσσ. Αυτή που ανέφερα είναι η καθηγήτρια της πτηνιατρικής γιαυτό λέω κ το όνομά της.Παρεπιμπτόντως το νέο φάρμακο λέγεται BAYCOX και όχι BAYTRIL.Τον χλευασμό το επαναλαμβάνω να τον κρατήσετε για τον εαυτό σας όπως και την διάγνωση.


Αυτή που ανέφερες από αγελάδες μπορεί να ξέρει, από ωδικά πουλιά δεν ξέρει

----------


## jk21

Aς κανουμε εκεχειρια  και ας επικεντρωθουμε στο προβλημα ....

Μπια ο Μιχαλης (aeras ) πριν λιγο επικοινωνησε μαζι μου και μου εδωσε το ονομα της ασθενειας που υποπτευεται 

Μιλαει για σταφυλοκοκκικη αρθριτιδα 

http://www.extension.org/pages/68112...y#.UqpGmtJdXbg

http://www.vetmedmosul.org/ijvs/media/11-2-10e.pdf

http://en.engormix.com/MA-poultry-in...251/165-p0.htm



στην ουσια ,αν δεις τους συνδεσμους που βρηκα ,ειναι λοιμωξη απο το μικροβιο μεν που φοβαμαι ,αλλα η οποια ειτε εξ αρχης ,ειτε σε προχωρημενο μη εγκαιρα αντιμετωπισθεν bumblefoot (ποδοδερματιτιδα ) μπορει να γενικευθει σε ολο το κορμι και να χτυπησει και αλλες αρθρωσεις 

Αν παρατηρησεις κατι τετοιο (για αυτο σε αλλο μελος με παρομοιο προβλημα μαλλον ειχε ρωτησει για την αρθρωση των φτερων ) τοτε εχουμε αυτη την περιπτωση ,που ειναι πιο δυσκολα αντιμετωπισιμη απο την τοπικη σταφυλοκοκκικη λοιμωξη στο πελμα (ποδοδερματιτιδα ) 

τα αντιβιοτικα αναχαιτιζουν οσο μπορουν την επεκταση 

οπως θα δεις στο 2ο λινκ ,σελ 94 κατω κατω ,η αμοξιλλινη ειναι καταλληλο φαρμακο (sensitive s ) θεωρητικα 

Antimicrobial agents Code Disk potency 
amoxycillin AMX 10µg S 
streptomycin S 30µg I 
ampicillin AMP 10µg I 
gentamicin CN 10µg R 
novobiobiocin NOV 30µg R 
S: sensitive, R: resistant, I: intermediate



ομως οπως θα δεις εδω  
*Συμπτώματα ευλογιάς? ποστ 95*


αν εχει δοθει σωστα το φαρμακο (εχει πιει κανονικη ποσοτητα το πουλι )
πρακτικα σε εκεινη την περιπτωση δεν ειχε αποτελεσμα 

οταν εχεις παει σε τοσους γιατρους ,το να σου πω πηγαινε σε ακομα εναν ,δεν ξερω αν εχει νοημα .Θα σου ελεγα να μιλησεις με την τελευταια που παρακολουθει το πουλι ,να της πεις για οτι ακουσες και για την σκεψη της για χρηση amoxil ή ακομα και του πιο ισχυρου συνδιασμου του με κλαβουνικο στην augmentin  

αν δινετε baycox για κοκκιδια ,δεν υπαρχει αγωγη για το προβλημα στο ποδι και πρεπει κατι να δοθει αμεσα

----------


## Steliosan

> Aς κανουμε εκεχειρια  και ας επικεντρωθουμε στο προβλημα ....


 :Sign0006: Δεν νομιζω να απαντησει αλλα μαλλον θα το διαβασει...αντε το πολυ να μπει και να σου πει ευχαριστω αλλα ετσι δεν κανουμε δουλεια οταν αντιμετωπιζουμε ''καπως'' κυριως τα νεα μελη.

----------


## aeras

Δημήτρη εγώ σου είπα να της πεις ότι, η πάθηση που φέρει οφείλεται στην κακή διαβίωση και στην ελλιπή διατροφή, δεν σου είπα να της πεις από τι ασθένεια πάσχει, την ασθένεια που φέρει την είπα μόνο σε σένα που με ρώτησες.

----------


## jk21

Παραλειψη που δεν ανεφερα οτι η μολυνση συχνα οφειλεται σε κακες συνθηκες διαβιωσης (καθαριοτητα κλπ ) και σιγουρα ενας αδυνατος διατροφικα οργανισμος ειναι πιο επιρρεπης .Μολυνση απο σταφυλοκοκκο μπορει να παθει οποιοσδηποτε Μιχαλη ,αλλα σιγουρα αυτα κανουν πολυ πιο αυξημενη την πιθανοτητα

απο κει και περα δεν μου ζητησες να μην αναφερω την παθηση και δεν συνηθιζω να αποκρυπτω πληροφοριες που μπορει να βοηθησουν στην ανευρεση της ασθενειας ενος πουλιου .Θα μπορουσα ισως να το κανω ,παρουσιαζοντας την παθηση ως ευρεθεισα ως πιθανοτητα απο εμενα ,αλλα θεωρησα σωστο να μην παρουσιασω ως δικο μου ,κατι που καποιο μελος εκανε τον κοπο και εψαξε 

η ουσια ειναι οτι η Μπια ,πρεπει να ψαξει το κορμι του πουλιου (κυριως αρθρωσεις ) αν το προβλημα ειναι πιο εκτεταμενο ,αρα παμε στην περιπτωση αυτης της ασθενειας και φυσικα να ερθει σε επαφη με τη γιατρο ,για να δουν τι θα κανουνε απο τωρα και μπρος

----------


## Μπία

Μετά από τη σημερινή επίσκεψη στο γιατρό, τα νεώτερα είναι τα εξής: Το πουλάκι δεν πάσχει από σταφυλοκοκκική αρθρίτιδα. Το πρόβλημα στο πόδι θα υποτροπιάζει. 'Εχει κερατινοποίηση στο δέρμα. 
Λόγω μακράς χορήγησης των αντιβιοτικών, αν και του έδινα Ultralevure, ανέπτυξε μύκητες στο έντερο. Δόθηκε nystamysyn για μία εβδομάδα. Στα πόδια απολύμανση με betadin. Εύχομαι να έχει καλή εξέλιξη.....

----------


## jk21

> Επειδη πιστευω , οτι ο τελευταιος γιατρος (διαφορετικος απο τους προηγουμενους ) εχει λογους να φοβαται για μυκητες (αν η αιτια αυτου που βλεπουμε ειναι υποβιταμινωση ,εστω και σαν δευτερογενες προβλημα ,θα εχουν καποια αναπτυξη σταδιακα και ας μην ειδε κατι στο στομα )
> 
> να του τεθει υποψην (εκτος αν γινει ) οτι μαλλον λογω κοστους δεν θα δοθει το sporanox και να πει τη γνωμη του ,για διαλυση καψουλας (αν διαλυεται ) sporanox ή fungustatine εναλλακτικα (αυτη ξερω οτι διαλυεται ) 
> 
> και αν κρινει οτι πρεπει να χορηγηθει τωρα αμεσα ή μετα απο την παροχη βιταμινων και ιωδιου


Μπια αναφερεσαι στον ιδιο γιατρο που συζητουσαμε τοτε (ποστ 17 )  ή εχεις αλλαξει γιατρο; 

η διαπιστωση για την υπαρξη μυκητων εγινε με καποια εξεταση; 

υποθετω απο οσα λες ,οτι θεωρει το σημαδι που εχει μεινει στην πατουσα ,σαν << κακαδο >> χωρις εσωτερικη φλεγμονη ,που απλα πρεπει προφυλακτικα να απολυμαινεται; 


Ευχομαι και γω και πιστευω και ολοι μας ,οτι καλυτερο για το πουλακι !

----------


## Μπία

Το Sporanox μου το είπε τηλ.η γιατρός στην Αθήνα.Η καθ. της κτηνιατρικής όταν το είχε δει την 1η φορά δεν είχε μύκητες [μικροβ. εξέταση].Τώρα μικροσκ. βρέθηκαν στις κουτσουλιές.Τα πόδια δεν έχουν τίποτα άλλο .Είπα για την σταφυλ.αρθρίτιδα και μου έδειξαν Gouldians με αρθρίτιδα.Καμία σχέση.Εγχείρηση δεν χρειάζεται.Ούτε κ ευθύνονται τα κουνούπια.Το πουλάκι τρώει[δεν σταμάτησε κ ποτέ]πίνει ,πλένεται ,μόνο που τα πέλματα δεν πατάν καλά.Ελπίζω στο μέλλον όλα να περάσουν.Και για μία ακόμη φορά ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ninos

εύχομαι όλα καλά να πάμε Μπία.

----------


## jk21

το ιδιο και εγω και να μας ενημερωνεις ! 

πληροφοριακα (αν και ειμαι απο αυτους που πιστευα και πιστευω οτι αρχικα ή στην πορεια μπορει να αναπτυχθηκαν μυκητες ) να ξερεις οτι στις κουτσουλιες μπορει ετσι κι αλλιως να αναβρεθουν μυκητες ,αφου συμμετεχουν σε χαμηλο πληθυσμο στην πανιδα του γαστρεντερικου και τρεφονται με την αποσυνθεση των τροφων .Υποθετω θα τους βρηκε σε αυξημενη τιμη

----------


## HarrisC

Μπια περαστικα του.Πιστευω οτι αυτη τη φορα θα παει καλα.

----------


## Μπία

Γειά σας,τελευταία νέα για το πουλάκι μου.Τρώει κανονικά σπόρους, πορτοκάλι, μαρούλι, αγγουράκι, αυγοτροφή, πίνει νεράκι αλλά κάθεται πάντα φουσκωμένο. Καλλωπίζεται αλλά το φούσκωμα φούσκωμα. Το βράδι κοιμάται στην κούνια όπως παλιά. Το αριστερό ποδαράκι από τότε που έχασε το δαχτυλάκι έγινε καλά. Το δεξί έχει ακόμη πρόβλημα. Του βάζω λίγη Fusidin κάθε πρωί αφου πλυθεί με Betadin. Πιστεύω πως το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ο πόνος στην πατουσίτσα της. Ευελπιστώ σε γρήγορη αποκατάσταση.

----------


## jk21

βγαλε ενα βιντεακι να το δουμε λιγο ...

βγαλε φωτο και κοιλια να φαινεται το δερμα και κουτσουλιες  και την πατουσα με το προβλημα

----------


## mitsman

κ.Ολυμπία αποφυγετε το πορτοκαλι και γενικοτερα τα φρουτα απο την διατροφη του γιατι οξειδωνονται πολυ πολυ γρηγορα και παμε για καλο και την παταμε!
Επισης τα αγγουρια ειναι στα νουμερο 1 λαχανικα σε φυτοφαρμακα και συνηθως τα αποφευγουμε!

Δοκιμάστε σπανακι, μπροκολο και καροτο, ειναι πολυ ασφαλεστερα αλλα και "βοβμες" βιταμινων σε αντίθεση με τα αλλα!

Το μπενταντιν να το αραιωνετε με λικακι νερο γιατι απο μονο του ειναι πολυ "δυνατο" για το δερμα των πουλιων!


Ευχομαι πολυ συντομα να ειναι πολυ καλα η κοπελα μας και να την χαρουμε......

----------


## Μπία

Απαντώ πρώτα στον κ. Δημήτρη.Βιντεάκι δεν ξέρω πως το ανεβάζουν,αμαθής γαρ....Φωτο σίγουρα αλλά από αύριο...
Για τον Δημήτρη ...το πορτοκάλι κ όλα γενικώς τ'αφήνω 2 ώρες κ μετά τα πετώ.Σπανάκι,μπρόκολο κ καρότο δεν τα έφαγε ποτέ,ούτε αυτή ,ούτε τα άλλα δύο.Όσο για το Βetadin το αραιώνω με νεράκι.Αυτό το ξέρω πολύ καλά λόγω ειδικότητας.
Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια και την ενθάρρυνση.

----------


## jk21

*Πως ανεβάζουμε βίντεο στο Youtube*

Ανέβασμα βίντεο απο το ίντερνετ

----------


## Μπία

ΟΚ τώρα στα γεράματα  ::

----------


## mitsman

Εγω στη θεση σας αν δεν μου ετρωγαν αυτα τα λαχανικα που ανεφερα πιο πανω θα προτιμουσα μια πολυβιταμινη στο νερο 2 φορες την εβδομαδα!
Βεβαια εσεις ξερετε καλυτερα παντα πως θα πραξετε με τα πουλακια σας!

Υ.Γ. Οτι λεω το λεω με καλη προθεση, ελπιζω να μην με παρεξηγησετε!

----------


## Μπία

Όχι βέβαια και ευχαριστώ για τις επισυμάνσεις.Πολυβιταμίνη βάζω 2 φορές τη βδομάδα .
Κ.Δημήτρη ορίστε σημερινές φωτο.Οι κουτσουλιές είναι έτσι επειδή εδώ κ 2 μέρες τρώει κόκκινη αυγοτροφή,την λατρεύει το καημένο.

----------


## jk21

αν και η κοιλια δεν δειχνει πρησμενη ,θα ηθελα να μου πειτε αν κατω απο τα πουπουλα ,κατω απο το δαχτυλο σας το μεγαλυτερο  εδω ,υπαρχει κατι μελανο 



η εικονα του πουλιου ,οπως το βλεπω στο βαθος της φωτο που βαλατε ,αλλα στα ποδαρακια του ,δειχνει ασχημη ! τα δαχτυλα δειχνουν να εχουν στραβωσει .Η φλεγμονη για μενα παραμενει και δεν ξερω αν η fucidin αρκει 

δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν ο γιατρος ειναι σιγουρος για μυκητες ,οτι λιγες μερες αρκουν με nystamycine ,για να τους εξαλειψουν .Αν ειναι μονο στην οδο της τροφης ,ξερω οτι θελουν σιγουρα 10ημερο (καμμια φορα και επαναληψη μετα απο μηνα ) και αν εχουν προχωρησει και σε αλλα σημεια του σωματος ,ισως και φαρμακο που να δρα μεσω του αιματος .το νυσταμισιν δεν περνα στο αιμα ,αλλα δρα με την επαφη

----------


## mitsman

Απο τα πολυ λιγα που ξερω οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες εχουν μεσα πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστο ζαχαρης!!! Η καλυτερη τροφη για τους μυκητες!!!

----------


## jk21

αν δεν το γραφε καποιος (βασικα το περιμενα και δεν μου διεψευσε τις προσδοκιες ο Δημητρης ! ) θα ηταν η ερωτηση μου (και συνεχιζει να ειναι ) στο επομενο ποστ

ο γιατρος (δυο νομιζω μιλησανε για μυκητες ) που ειδε το πουλακι και σου προτεινε τωρα τελευταια χρηση nystamycine ,σε ρωτησε για την διατροφη του πουλιου; αν ναι ,ενημερωθηκε οτι δινεις αυτο το κοκκινο σκευασμα; ή αλλη ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ή κιτρινη βιταμινη (μπισκοτο με αυγο και χωρις αυγο αντιστοιχα ) ;

----------


## Μπία

Αύριο θα σας στείλω φωτο.Ηα λήθεια είναι πως αυτή η υπόθεση με έχει κουράσει πάρα πολύ.Κανένας γιατρός δεν μου είπε ευθέως τι έχει το πουλάκι.Παράλληλα αρρώστησε κ ο γατούλης μου κ μπλέξαμε με αιματολογικές και ναρκώσεις κλπ και δεν έχω άλλες αντοχές.Τι έχει επιτέλους το πουλάκι?Αντιβίωση ,αλοιφές , αντισηπτικά , αλοιφές...  εάν είναι αυτοάνοσο τι να κάνω πια ...

----------


## Gardelius

Υπομονή... όλα θα πάνε καλά !!!   :Happy:

----------


## jk21

στοπ στην τροφη αυτη ,οσο δεν εχει ξεκαθαρισει αν το πουλακι ξεμπερδεψε με τους μυκητες .ακομα και μετα ,εγω δεν θα εδινα σε πουλι που εχει παρελθον με μυκητες .Οι μυκητες τρεφονται με την ζαχαρη και επειδη ποτε δεν εξαφανιζονται εντελως (πολυ περισσοτερο με 7 μονο μερες νυσταμισιν ) υποτροπιαζουν 

ανεπιτρεπτο *αν ηξερε* οτι του δινεις και δεν σου ειπε εστω εν μεσω αγωγης ,να σταματησεις .απο τη μια χτυπουσες το προβλημα ,απο την αλλη το ταιζες 
αν δεν ηξερε ... ενας σωστος γιατρος ,σε πουλι με προβληματα ποδοδερματιτιδας και με φτερωμα ταλαιπωρημενο ,ρωτα σιγουρα για τη διατροφη ,για να προτεινει προσθηκες ή αλλαγες ,οποτε θα μαθαινε 
αν ρωτησε και δεν του ειπες ,ολοι ξεχναμε (εγω να δεις τωρα τελευταια ... ) αλλα πρεπει να τον ενημερωσεις 

για μενα ενισχυση του πουλιου με πολυβιταμινες  και διατροφη που περιεχει ειτε γυρη ,ειτε μαγια μπυρας στην αυγοτροφη του 

αξιολογηση των κουτσουλιων ,με μια τουλαχιστον μερα χωρις τον επηρεασμο των χρωστικων της τροφης αυτης .αν δεν ηταν η τροφη ,θα ανησυχουσα με τις κουτσουλιες αρκετα 

και τελος 

αγωγη για μυκητες χωρις διατροφη με ζαχαρη και σε επαρκεια ημερων .δεν μπορω να ξερω αν θελει κατι πιο ισχυρο πχ fungustatine ή sporanox ,οταν μαλλον και το nystamycin εκτος απο μικροτερο διαστημα απο αυτο που ηξερα ,δοθηκε παραλληλα με τροφη που βοηθουσε στην ενισχυση των μυκητων .Τι δοσολογια εδινες νυσταμισιν ;

----------


## Steliosan

Θα πρεπει εδω Ολυμπια να σου πω οτι δυστηχως δεν υπαρχει στην Ελλαδα ειδικοτητα πτηνιατρου,παρα μονο κτηνιατρου και οσοι γνωριζουν πεντε πραγματα τα γνωριζουν εμπειρικα και μονο οσοι κτηνιατροι εχουν στην κατοχη τους πουλια και τα εχουν μελετησει.
Πραγματικα στο φορουμ αυτο οτι γνωριζουμε τα γνωριζουμε με μελετες επι μελετων και ενασχοληση ωρες ατελειωτες (και δεν μιλω για μενα πρωσοπικα) γιατι πραγματικα η καθε ζωη που εχουμε μεσα στο σπιτι ειναι πολυτιμη για εμας και θελουμε το καλυτερο για ολα τα πουλακια των μελων του φορουμ και οχι μονο.
Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι μπορεις να μας εμπιστευτεις. ::

----------


## Μπία

Στέλιο και βέβαια σας εμπιστεύομαι .Όσο για τους γιατρούς έχω την ίδια άποψη με σένα.Από δω και στο εξής δεν ξαναπάω το πουλάκι πουθενά.Το γνωρίζω ότι δεν ξέρουν τίποτα απολύτως.Αυγοτροφή μου είπε να δώσω λίγη.Έτσι και έκανα.Φυσικά και οι candida albicans τρέφονται ,με το γλυκογόνο.Έχει όμως μύκητες ή είναι κι αυτό υπόθεση εκ μέρους της .Όλα τα περιμένω.
Στέλνω φωτο την κοιλίτσα ώστε να φαίνεται το ήπαρ.Αυτό δεν θέλετε να δείτε?για μένα είναι οκ.Απορώ πως αυτό το πουλάκι αν είναι τόσο άρρωστο [και είναι σε κάποιο βαθμό]τρώει,πίνει ,πλένεται,στρώνει τα φτερά του.Πήρε τόση αντιβίωση,στο νερό,στο στόμα...

----------


## Μπία

Κ.Δημήτρη το NYSTAMYSYN δεν το σταμάτησα,Δίνω 1 ml στα 100 ml νερό από την περασμένη Τρίτη το βράδι.Αυτή μου είπε 7-10 μέρες και ο βοηθός της μου είπε να πάρω pterofen όπως και πήρα για αργότερα.

----------


## mitsman

Η κοιλια κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι ενταξει, με μια μικρη αμφιβολια για το συκωτι που το βλεπω λιγο μελανο!
Το πουλακι ειναι σε καλη κατασταση, δεν εχει καθολου καρινα ισα ισα που ειναι στα προθυρα να πιασει και λιγακι λιπος!
Το νυσταμισιν εχει καλυτερη δραση οταν δοθει απευθειας στο στομα αλλα και στο νερο νομιζω η δοσολογια ειναι μεγαλυτερη, βεβαια αφου το ειπε ο γιατρος, εγω τουμπεκι!

Αν ηταν δικο μου πουλακι και το κοιταζα θα σκεφτομουν οτι δεν ειναι *μονο* μυκητες γιατι το πουλακι θα επρεπε να εχει χασει και βαρος!!!!

κ.Ολυμπια μήπως ειδατε το πουλακι ποτε να φτερνιζεται???

----------


## Μπία

ΟΧΙ ποτέ,όσο για το ήπαρ όταν το βλέπω στη φωτο είναι σκούρο ,στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι.Όπως ξαναείπα σε γιατρό δεν ξαναπάω.Αν όλοι εσείς με την πείρα που έχετε μπορείτε να κάνετε κάτι θα το δεχτώ με ευγνομωσύνη.Μη φοβάστε δεν θα κατηγορηθεί κανείς εκ των υστέρων.Αυτούς που κατηγορώ είναι οι ''δήθεν πτηνίατροι''Αυτό ειδικά περί πτηνιάτρων μύθευμα το γνωρίζω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι εχει ενα περιεργο δερματικο προβλημα ,σαν λεπια ,που δεν ξερω τι ειναι .τα δερματικα προβληματα συχνα εχουν αιτια την ελλειψη βιταμινης Α ,οπως και τα οφθαλμικα .Ο Δημητρης ειδε μαλλον την φωτο απο μακρια που δειχνει το πουλι να εχει απογυμνωμενο ματι και υποπτευεται (οχι μονο αυτος ) ορνιθωση και για αυτο ρωτησε για φταρνισμα (μαλλον .. ε μητσο; )

η δοση νυσταμισιν αδιαλυτο ειναι 0.075 πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα .αυτο για ενα πουλι που πινει 4 ml νερου κανονικα ,ειναι σχεδον 3.75 ml στα 100 ml στην ποτιστρα .το 1 ml ειναι πολυ λιγο

αν ηθελε να δωσει αυγο στο πουλακι για να το δυναμωσει ,ειχε και αλλους τροπους να σου προτεινει .ειτε σκετο βραστο ,ειτε τριμμενο με φρυγανια ή κουακερ .εκτος αν δεν ξερει οτι οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες και οι λεγομενες βιταμινες εχουν ζαχαρη ... 

Μπια δεν θυμαμαι ... εχεις κοιταξει το πουλακι για λευκα σημαδακια μεσα στο στομα μεχρι το βαθος;

----------


## mitsman

Ακριβως Δημητρη!!! η εικονα του πουλιου μου θυμισε ορνιθωση! Οσο για το νυσταμισιν καλα το επισημανα πιο πανω... η δοση ειναι τραγικα μικρη!!!!
Δεν ξερω τι να υποθεσω, εχουμε παρει σαν δεδομενο τους μυκητες, λογω του οτι το ειπε γιατρος και εξαιτιας των συχνων συπτωματων μυκητων που καθημερινα βλεπουμε και ισως αυτο μας απομακρυνει απο το προβλημα!
Δεδομένα:
1. καθαρη κοιλια, απο πρησμενα εντερα ή αέρια!
2. Καθολου καρίνα αντιθέτως ιχνη λιπους!
3. Μεγαλη χρονικη περιοδος που το πουλακι ειναι ετσι
4. Στοματικη κοιλότητα??


Μπορει να εχει ορνιθωση και μυκητες ταυτοχρονα και να εχει αντεξει τοσο καιρο?

----------


## HarrisC

Ισως  τα συμπτωματα ειναι ηπια επειδη το πουλακι πηρε για αρκετο χρονικο διαστημα baytril.. To Νυσταμιν παντως ειναι λιγο .Σαν θεραπεια συντηρησης μοιαζει.

----------


## Μπία

Σημερινές κουτσουλιές

Άσπρα στίγματα στο στόμα δεν έχει.

----------


## Μπία

Εάν είναι ψιττάκωση θα έπρεπε να έχει πεθάνει από πέρσι.Το φτέρωμα και η απογύμνωση γενικά άρχισε πριν ένα χρόνο,αρχής γενομένης της πτερόρροιας.Ο εκτροφέας προσπάθησε με διάφορα αλλά δεν απέδωσαν.Όσο για τα πέλματα μου είπε πως πρώτη φορά είδε κάτι ανάλογο.Η απολέπιση του δέρματος ξεκίνησε όταν χορήγησα βιταμ.Α σε πολύ δυνατή δόση.Κοιτάξτε,αυτή η κατάσταση είναι εντελώς αποκαρδιωτική.Εάν είναι ορνιθ. θα έπρεπε να κολλήσουν κ τα άλλα 2.Φυσικά δεν έρχονται σε επαφή αλλά προτού αντιληφθώ το μαύρο χάλι[είχε πόδια πρησμένα] τα μετέφερα όλα μαζί σε ένα κλουβί στο εξοχικό για να μην είναι μόνα έστω κ 2 μέρες.Το 1 αρσενικό καθ οδόν ζευγάρωσε μαζί της.Αυτό συνέβει πριν 2 + μήνες.Τα άλλα χαίρουν άκρας υγείας.Σχετικά με τους γιατρούς όλες οι υποτιθέμενες εξετάσεις έγιναν εν απουσία μου.Εύκολα μπορώ να υποθέσω τα πάντα.

----------


## Μπία

ΕΥΡΗΚΑ!!!μόλις πριν από λίγο εντοπίστηκαν 2 άσπρα στίγματα στον ουρανίσκο του πουλιού.Πείτε μου δοσολογία για το νισταμισίν από του στόματος χωρίς αραίωση.

----------


## Μπία

Χίλια συγνώμη ,τελικά δεν ήταν τίποτα .Μάλλον σποράκια γιατί τώρα δεν υπάρχουν.

----------


## HarrisC

Θα μπορουσες να γραψεις επισης 1,2,3, ονομαστικα, τι θεραπειες εχεις κανει στο πουλακι ??
Π.χ
1) Βaytril  -μια βδομαδα 
2) Ταbernil - μια βδομαδα
απο τοτε που αρωστησε το πουλακι?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

κ.Μπια, γνωμη μου ειναι να πατε σε καποιον γιατρο, αρκετα καλο, να κανει τις απαραιτητες εξετασεις, να βρει αυτο που εχει και να κανει την σωστη θεραπεια μια και καλη, παρα να ταλαιπωρειται, ισως αδικα, το πουλακι.. 

φιλικα παντα!

----------


## Μπία

1  Baytril 5 μέρες +Podagrin
2 άλλος γιατρός τηλ.Baytril 20 μέρες 0,05ml πρωί-βράδι +Sylfio
3 άλλος γιατρός Baycox 1 σταγόνα πρωί-βράδι+Celestoderm-garamycin 10 μέρες
4 ο 1ος γιατρός Nystamycyn 
5 βιταμίνη Α ισχυρή δόση
Στα πέλματα ΄΄εβαλα κ Fucidin k Betadine .
Άλλοι γιατροί υπάρχουν ?κι αν ναι το δήλωσα δεν πάω.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

γιατι οχι κ.Μπια?

----------


## jk21

Μπια θυμισε μου ,εισαι αθηνα ή θεσσαλονικη; 

για το nystamycine τη δοση την ανεφερα

η δοση νυσταμισιν αδιαλυτο ειναι 0.075 πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα για 10 μερες με απευθειας χορηγηση στο στομα .με τοσο baytril που εχει φαει το πουλι ,εστω και λιγους ,μυκητες σιγουρα πιστευω θα εχει 

σταματας μαχαιρι ,την κοκκινη βιταμινη και καθε ετοιμο σκευασμα μπισκοτου 

δινεις καθε μερα χορταρικα ,με προτεραιοτητα στα φυλλα μπροκολου ,πικρο ραδικι ,ζωχο ,τσουκνιδα ,σπανακι 

πιστευω οτι αυτα που ειναι σαν λεπια ,ειναι δερμα που ηταν σαν ξεραμενο πριν και το αποβαλλει ο οργανισμος ,αφου δημιουργηθηκαν νεα κυτταρα 

ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ !!! 

δινεις ενα πολυβιταμινουχο να εχει σιγουρα και μεθειονινη στη συνθεση του .Εχουν σχεδον ολα οσα ειναι για πτεροροια και εχουν καποια αμινοξεα .σε νορμαλ δοσολογια για 10 μερες συνεχομενα ,παραλληλα με το φαρμακο 

βλεπουμε στην πορεια ,αν μετα δωσεις κατι για ορνιθωση ,αν και οι κουτσουλιες δεν δειχνουν σημαδια της (δινει φωσφοριζε κανονικα ) .αν θα δωσεις θα ειναι vibramycin 

ολα αυτα αν δεν αλλαξει κατι ,στην προθεση σου για προσφυγη σε σοβαρο γιατρο (αν θα υπαρξει )

βγαλε με την βοηθεια καποιου καθαρη φωτο στο στομα του πουλιου

----------


## Μπία

Θεσσαλονίκη μένω κ πέρσι πήγα σε κάποιο πτηνίατρο δεν θα πω περιοχή με επίσκεψη 40 ευρω = όλα τα άλλα άχρηστα που μου φόρτωσε ,σύνολο 80 ευρώ.Πήρα κ τώρα να ρωτήσω ,η τιμή ακατέβατη.Δεν δίνω τόσα χρήματα.
Συνεχίζω με το νισταμισιν 0,075[πόσες σταγόνες είναι?1,2] Δίνω το πολυβιταμινούχο που έχω με βιταμ.Α,D,E,C εκ των οποίων η Α 50.000.000 IU.Παράλληλα προσθέτω κ Pterophene που περιέχει μεθειονίνη.
Αρχίζω από αύριο κ ο Θεός βοηθός.Μαζί με τον άρρωστο γατούλη κ το καναρίνι έκανα το σπίτι κλινική.
Καλή επιτυχία μου εύχομαι κ σας ενημερώνω πως σήμερα τραγούδησε του καλού καιρού.Στα πόδια βάζω ένα φάρμακο για τους μύκητες το οποίο χορηγούσαμε στο ιατρείο.Αν τελικά πετύχει τότε θα σας πω ποιό είναι να γιατρευτούν κι άλλα πουλάκια.

----------


## jk21

τα 0.075 ml ειναι κατι παραπανω απο μια σταγονα (που ειναι γυρω στα 0.6 ml ) .Mε συρριγκα του 1 ml μπορεις να μετρησεις ακριβως 

πολυβιταμινη μονο μια που να εχει κυριως βιταμινες Β και η πρωτη που αναφερεις δεν εχει .δωσε μονο pterophene οχι συνδιασμο και επιβαρυνθει το συκωτι 

φαρμακο για μυκητες; ποιο; δεν εχει μυκητες στα ποδια .Μικροβιο

----------


## Μπία

Με το φάρμακο που βάζω τα πέλματα είναι πολύ καλύτερα και σαφώς δείχνει πως δεν πονά.Από τη στιγμή που επουλώθηκαν οι πληγές θα το συνεχίσω.

----------


## jk21

μα για αυτο ρωτω ... γιατι θελω να μαθω πιο ειναι και τι ουσιες εχει .συχνα υπαρχουν φαρμακα με αντιμυκητιασιακη δραση που εχουν και αντιβακτηριακη .Ειδικα μαλιστα αν εχουν και φυσικη προελευση πχ η προπολη

----------


## Μπία

Αν πω ποιό είναι ίσως τσιρίξετε,αλλά αφού επιμένεις είναι το Daktarin βάμμα.Άρχισε η απολέπιση,έπιασε κρούστα,ξεπρήστηκε και το πουλάκι μου πηδά στις πατήθρες.Δεν κάνω κατάχρηση,μία ελαφρά επάλειψη κάθε πρωί.Το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν τρώει πράσινα φυλλώδη λαχανικά ,ποτέ δεν έτρωγε.

----------


## jk21

http://www.daktarin.gr/portal/fylla-...daktarin-vamma

με αιθανολη 96 % στη συνθεση του ,εχει σιγουρη και αντισηπτικη (εξωτερικα ) δραση .δεν ξερω τι ειναι αυτο που εχει φερει τη βελτιωση ,δεν νομιζω να ειναι δερματοφυτιαση (μυκητας ) αυτο που εχει ,αλλα αφου κανει δουλεια ...

----------


## jk21

και ποτε μην λες ποτε 

*Μείγμα λαχανικών / χορταρικών για τεμπέληδες, σε 5 βήματα*

----------


## Μπία

Aπίθανη συνταγή,θα την κάνω αύριο κιόλας και πιστεύω να φαγωθεί.Από σήμερα δίνω το Nystamysyn όπως μου είπες καο στο νερό βάζω πτεροφέν.Θα συνεχίσω 1 βδομάδα κ μετά ξεκινώ πολυβιταμινούχο.
Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ,να είστε καλά και επιτρέψτε μου να ευχαριστήσω και όλους όσους βοήθησαν κ βοηθούν με τα σχόλιά τους.

----------


## HarrisC

Το μιγμα αυτο ειναι πολυ καλη λυση ,ευκολη παρασκευη και σιγουρα θα βοηθησει το πουλακι να "επανερθει".

----------


## Μπία

Aμήν και πότε γιατί δεν αντέχω άλλο,κουράστηκα ,ελπίζω να ανακάμψει.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

!!!!!! Πω! πω! Μαραθώνιος!! Μπράβο σε όλους! Τόσο στην Μπία, για την με αυτοθυσία πραγματικά φροντίδα του πουλιού, όσο και στα παιδιά εδώ για την τόσο προσεκτική και υπομονετική προσέγγιση του προβλήματος....

Θα ανακάμψει! Τι θα κάνει!! Τόσος κόπος πια....!! Χίλιες ευχές Μπία!  -το τραγούδι του πουλιού είναι άκρως... ''ενδυναμωτικό'' σ' όλον αυτόν τον μαραθώνιο!.........

----------


## Μπία

Αχ!βρε Νατασσούλα μου,ούτε μωρό να φρόντιζα!!απ΄τη μιά το πουλί κι απ'την άλλη το γατί,αμάν,αμάν

----------


## Μπία

Μόλις έφτιαξα το μείγμα λαχανικών.Ο Καζαντζίδης το τίμησε δεόντως,οι άλλοι δύο σημασία δεν έδωσαν.Θα δούμε ....

----------


## Μπία

Kαλησπέρα σας και εύχομαι να είστε πάντα καλά εσείς και τα ζωάκια σας.
Σήμερα η καναρινούλα μου άρχισε πάλι να πονάει στο ποδαράκι.Το Dactarin δεν έκανε τίποτα αν κ στην αρχή κάτι γινόταν.Το πουλάκι πρέπει να πάρει κάποιο αντιβιωτικό ευρείας δράσης .Αφού Baytril k Baycox δεν ήταν επαρκή να δώσω τι?Είπατε κ. Δημήτρη κάτι σχετικό με Αmoxil ή Vibramycin.Eάν ναι μπορείτε να μου πείτε δοσολογία?Έχω στη διάθεσή μου 15 μέρες να ασχοληθώ με την καναρινούλα μου.Μετά πρέπει να απουσιάσω για 12 μέρες κ ο σύζυγος δεν τα καταφέρνει με τα φάρμακα.

----------


## jk21

για το προβλημα στο ποδι και με δεδομενη την αποτυχια του baytril και το οτι δεν εχεις καποια αλλη προταση απο πτηνιατρο ,να δωσεις ειτε amoxil ειτε augmentin .το δευτερο εχει εκτος απο αμοξυλινη και μια αλλη ουσια και το κανει πιο δραστικο

θα σου στειλω με πμ δοσολογια στο στομα ,ωστε να συνεχισει τη διατροφη με χορταρικα ,γιατι την θεωρω πληρως απαραιτητη και να μην υπαρχει το θεμα να παιρνει λιγοτερο νερο απο την ποτιστρα λογω της χρησης τους

----------


## Μπία

Δίνω κάθε μέρα την αυγοτροφή που φτιάχνω όπως μου είπατε.Την τρώει με ευχαρίστηση.

----------


## jk21

πρεπει να παιρνει και χορταρικα .στη φαση αυτη ειναι πληρως απαραιτητα

----------


## Μπία

Καταβάλω προσπάθεια να φάει λαχανικά,ενέδωσα κ της έδωσα λίγο αγγουράκι[μη με μαλώσετε],το λυπάμαι το ταλαίπωρο.
Σήμερα ξεκίνησα την Αugmentin ,αλλά ομολογώ πως δυσκολεύομαι πολύ.Είναι παχύρρευστη κ δεν περνά εύκολα στην βελόνα της ινσουλίνης,καθόλου θα έλεγα.Κατέφυγα σε ευρεσιτεχνίες,όσο για τη χορήγηση άλλος μπελάς με τη βελόνα ...
Εύχομαι να υπάρξει κάποια βελτίωση ....
Πόσες μέρες να δώσω,4?και μετά βλέπουμε?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ποια βελονα Μπια??? την βελονα την βγαζουμε.. υπαρχει κινδυνος να τραυματισουμε το πουλακι.

----------


## Gardelius

> Κατέφυγα σε ευρεσιτεχνίες,όσο για τη χορήγηση *άλλος μπελάς με τη βελόνα ..*.



Δεν χρειάζεται η βελόνα....

πρέπει να έχετε την σύριγγα που δεν είναι 

ενσωματωμένη σ αυτή .... 

Σαν αυτή της φωτό που σας παραθέτω...

----------


## Μπία

Δεν γνωρίζω τι γίνεται με τις σύριγγες ,ινσουλίνης ξέρω μόνο αυτές με τη βελόνα.Το πως δίνω το φάρμακο άστα να πάνε.Είναι κ η δοσολογία τόσο μηδαμινή ...δεν είμαι κοριτσάκι να τα καταφέρνω όλα με τη μία.Πιστεύω πως καλά τα κατάφερα και θα τα καταφέρω.Θα πάω να δω για άλλη σύριγγα.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jk21

παρε συρριγκα του 1 ml .αν δεν τα καταφερνεις και τοτε ,σου στελνω με πμ δοσολογια στο νερο και ελπιζω να πινει οσο πρεπει.μην δινεις για λιγες μερες χορταρικα και κυριως το αγγουρι που ειναι σκετο νερο

----------


## Μπία

Τα καταφέρνω μιά χαρά,αλλά το πουλάκι μου έπεσε πολύ.Δεν νομίζω να υπάρξει ανάκαμψη.Θα ενημερώσω...

----------


## jk21

εννοειται βγαζεις τη βελονα οπως ειπανε τα παιδια και σε αυτην τη συρριγκα 

βγαλε ενα βιντεακι να δουμε πως ειναι το πουλακι ή εστω φωτο και μια φωτο στην κοιλια του

----------


## Μπία

Χθες ήταν τόσο χάλια και περίμενα πως σήμερα θα ήταν νεκρό.Έχει τεράστια θέληση για ζωή αυτό το πουλάκι...Αν και άρρωστο μου μιλάει λες και ξέρει πως αγωνίζομαι για την επιβίωσή του,μαζί με μένα και σεις όλοι εδώ.Τρώει ,πίνει αλλά πονάνε τα ποδαράκια γι'αυτό και κοντανασαίνει.Βιντεάκι είναι βουνό για μένα..


Σήμερα έβαλα στο νερό της λίγο Ultralevure ,ελπίζω να έκανα καλά.

----------


## HarrisC

Aυτη η καναρα ειναι ηρωιδα και σκληρο καρυδι.Αν μπορεσεις να ολοκληρωσεις τη θεραπεια με το augmentin πιστευω οτι θαχεις κανει το καλυτερο αν και βλεπω δυσκολια λογω του οτι ειναι παχυρευστο .

----------


## Μπία

Ναι,αυτό το πουλί είναι μαχητής της ζωής ,δυνατό και βολικό ,συνεργάσιμο,αμαρτία να χαθεί.Μια χαρά το παίρνει το φάρμακο,αυτό το απειροελάχιστο τη μόνη ελπίδα σωτηρίας της....

----------


## HarrisC

Α!!! αφου παιρνει καλα το φαρμακο ,αισιοδοξω'.

----------


## jk21

Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα ! πραγματι ειναι πουλακι μαχητης !!! καλο κανει το ultra levure oταν δινεις αντιβιωση και ειδικα επειδη φοβαμαι επεκταση αλλων παθογονων μυκητων (candida ) λογω αντιβιωσης (αναγκαστικης για το ποδι ) ,μιας που αυτο ειναι μυκητας μη παθογονος και δεν θα αφησει χωρο (δρα ανταγωνιστικα ) για επεκταση των παθογονων .Οταν τελειωσει με την αντιβιωση  για να μην επιβαρυνθει τωρα περισσοτερο ,θα δουμε αν δωσεις κατι πιο ισχυρο για μυκητες γιατι πιστευω οτι αν το προβλημα του πουλιου (εκτος του ποδιου ) δεν ειναι καποια υποβιταμινωση ,πρεπει να ειναι μυκητες επιμενοντες

----------


## HarrisC

Noμιζω εισαι στη δευτερη μερα θεραπειας .Βλεπε και παρατηρα αλλαγες στην εικονα και τη συμπεριφορα του πουλιου.Προσεχε ΜΗΝ σταματησει να τρωει,δηλαδη τσεκαρε την σταθμη της τροφης στην ταιστρα και τις φλουδιτσες στον πατο του κλουβιου.Και την σταθμη του νερου βεβαια.Αν αλλαξει κατι σ αυτα τα δυο πες το αμεσα .Οπως και μια πολυβιταμινη στην ποτιστρα θα βοηθουσε να μην εξασθενησει απο το augmentin πουναι δυνατο.

----------


## Μπία

Δεν μου είπατε για την κοιλίτσα της,είναι καλή?Μπορώ να βάλω πολυβιταμίνη μαζί με το ultralevure?σήμερα έφαγε βραστό αυγουλάκι,τρελλάθηκε να το τρώει.Θα τσεκάρω το νερό γιατι το φαγητό το τρώει ασυζητητί.Αν κ καταπονημένη[εδώ εγώ διαλύθηκα] μόλις πάω κοντά της μου μιλάει.Αν σωθεί θα σας είμαι ευγνώμων.Μακάρι κ οι δήθεν πτηνίατροι να είχαν το δικό σας ζήλο κ ευαισθησίες.Έχασα πολύτιμο χρόνο μαζί τους .Καληνύχτα κ πάλι ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Μπία

Το ultralevure το βάζω σε ποσότητα ελάχιστη.Στην μύτη ενός μαχαιριου.όπως μου είχε πει ο κτηνίατρος .Αρκεί ή να βάλω περισσότερο?Λαχανικά όχι είπατε.Φρούτα?λίγο πορτοκάλι?μάνγκο?

----------


## jk21

οσο πινει φαρμακο στο στομα ,δινεις ανετα χορταρικα και ειναι και καλο 

αν πινει το φαρμακο στην ποτιστρα ,δινεις μονο σπορους ,εστω και αυγο (αν και εχει και αυτο νερο ,αλλα χρειαζεται για να παρει δυναμη )

φρουτα τα ξεχνας δια ροπαλου .εχω την πεποιθηση οτι ταλαιπωρειται και απο μυκητες και τα φρουτα εχουν σακχαρα .εκτος βεβαια του λογου οτι αν πινει σε ποτιστρα φαρμακο ,δινουν και αυτα νερο και ετσι πινει λιγοτερο φαρμακο 

το ultra levure αρκει τοσο 

μπορεις μαζι να βαλεις βιταμινες αλλα να εχουν αναμεσα τους και βιταμινες Β

η κοιλια δειχνει καλη

----------


## Μπία

Καλημέρα σε όλους,η κατάσταση παραμένει ίδια εκτός από το πόδι που η μόλυνση πιστεύω προχώρησε.Περιμένω να προχωρήσει μέχρι την καρδιά και να πεθάνει βασανιστικά.Αδυνατώ να πιστέψω πως αυτό το πουλί θα πάει άδικα των αδίκων.Νερό το είδα που πίνει και το τσέκαρα την ποσότητα.Δείτε παρακαλώ την φωτο και πείτε μου αν έχει μέλλον.Το να μου πείτε την αλήθεια δεν θα με πονέσει ,εκείνο που πονάει είναι ο τρόπος που λέγεται και εσείς ξέρετε τον τρόπο να γίνει πιο εύπεπτη...

----------


## jk21

Μπια εσυ εχεις κουρασθει και πονας ,ισως οπως αυτο ,αλλα εγω οχι .Ειναι δυσκολα ,αλλα εχω δει πουλια να γυρνουν απο το θανατο .Εχω μαθει να παλευω μεχρι τελευταια στιγμη και τη στιγμη αυτη τη διαλεγει μονο Εκεινος ! οσο ειχες επαφη με γιατρο ,επρεπε να κανουμε και επρεπε να κανεις οτι σου προσταζε .Δοκιμασες επανελλημενα και με διαφορετικα ατομα ,και σωστα επραξες ! δεν ειμαι γιατρος για να εξετασω τι εχει το πουλακι ,αλλα προσπαθουμε με καποια καλη αντιβιωση απο το στομα και θελω να ξεκινησεις bactroban αλοιφη παραλληλα στο ποδι ,πρωι και απογευμα ,αφου πρωτα καθαριζεις με αραιωμενο betadine (αρκετα ) τα υπολοιματα αλοιφης . Επειδη με τις αντιβιωσεις που εχει φαει και ειδικα με τη baytril ,ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι εχει μυκητες και εχει και εικονα πουλιου ταλαιπωρημενου απο αυτο το πραγμα ,αν δεν θες να περιμενουμε το τελος της augmentin ,παρε καψουλα fungustatine (fluconazole η δραστικη ουσια αν εχει μονο γενοσημα ) των 150 mg απο φαρμακειο

αν τελικα ξεκινησεις τωρα ,μου το λες και σου στελνω διαλυση .Πρεπει να την διαλυσεις με μιξερακι του καφε για να διαλυθει σωστα 

περιμενω τις αποφασεις σου ! βλεπω την δυσκολη κατασταση ,αλλα συνεχιζω να ελπιζω

----------


## Μπία

Οι ελπίδες σου έγιναν ελπίδες μου.Από Τρίτη ξεκινάμε.Είχα ακούσει πως η Bactroban δεν κυκλοφορούσε κάποιο διάστημα.Ελπίζω να υπάρχει.Έως τώρα χρησιμοποιούσα Betadine surgical scrub.Nα βάλω το άλλο ?Ο.Κ θα πάρω και αυτό άν και το scrub έχει καλή ανταπόκριση.

----------


## jk21

καλο ειναι το betadine που εχεις 

κυκλοφορα .εχει παρει καποιο ατομο προσφατα .ειναι εξειδικευμενη για δυσκολα στελεχη σταφυλοκοκκου 

θα σου στειλω αυριο δοσολογια για fungustatine 

αν επιδεινωθει ,μου το ζητας αμεσα με πμ και πριν σου στειλω

----------


## Μπία

Το Fungustatin θα χορηγηθεί παράλληλα με το Augmentin?

----------


## jk21

Αν χορηγηθει το ενα τουλαχιστον στομα και οχι και τα δυο στην ποτιστρα ,ειναι εφικτο .Θα σου ελεγα να περιμενεις ,αλλα αν τελικα το augmentin πιανει και μειωνει την ποδοδερματιτιδα ,θα συνεχισθει και πανω απο 6ημερο και ισως παμε παραπισω .Αν και δεν ειναι το πιο αθωο φαρμακο (οπως και τα περισσοτερα φαρμακα ) με τοσες αντιβιωσεις ,ισως βοηθησει και στο να μην κανει ζημια και το AUGMENTIN στο θεμα των  μυκητων

----------


## Μπία

Το Augmentin ούτως ή άλλως στο στόμα δίνεται.Η φλουκοναζόλη θα δοθεί στο νερό .Τελικά αντιβίωση,αντιμυκ.βιταμίνε  ς που θα τα στριμώξω όλα αυτά.

----------


## koukoulis

Αν πράγματι όπως λέει η Μπία ( που το απεύχομαι) η μόλυνση προχωρά, θα ήταν πιο δραστική η ενέσιμη αντιβίωση. Έχει κανείς υπόψη του κάποιο ενέσιμο προϊόν ειδικό για πουλιά; Η ένεση θα μπορούσε να γίνει ενδομυικά στο στήθος της κανάρας με λεπτή σύριγγα ινσουλίνης. Δεν είναι εύκολο, αλλά ούτε κι αδύνατο, κι αν τα πράγματα οδεύουν σε μήνα αναστρέψιμες καταστάσεις, ίσως θα άξιζε μια τελική προσπάθεια.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Εγώ παίρνω την πίστη και τις ελπίδες του Δημήτρη και της Μπίας, μαζί με όλες τις φιλότιμες προσπάθειες που έχουν γίνει για να σωθεί το πορτοκαλί αυτό πλασματάκι, που κελαηδάει τόσο γλυκά, τις ενώνω και* τις ενδυναμώνω!!!!*  Πε-ρα-στι-κά! Μπία μου, να γίνει καλά το πουλάκι!

----------


## HarrisC

επειδη η εικονα του ποδιου μου θυμιζει εικονα δερματοφυτου θα προτιμουσα αντιμυκητιασικη κρεμα fungoral στο ποδι ,επαλειψη 2 φορες την ημερα για 2 ημερες και μετα 1 φορα για αλλες 5 ημερες.Συνολο 7 ημερες θεραπεια .Η κρεμα ειναι αυτη 
http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...s/1973#content
Οσον αφορα την ενεσιμη μορφη ,ειμαι υπερ ,για τετοιες καταστασεις αλλα ο προσδιορισμος της θεραπευτικης δοσης ειναι δυσκολος.Αμα υπαρχει εμπειρια ομως ,γιατι οχι.

----------


## jk21

Χαρη αν ειδες πιο πισω ,η Μπια ανεφερε στο ποστ 93 χρηση dactarin που αρχικα εδωσε καποια βελτιωση και ισως συμβαινει αυτο που λες  .η χρηση ομως απο το στομα φλουκοναζολης (fungustatine ) δεν αρκει για τυχον δερματοφυτο;

----------


## Μπία

Ο Χάρης έχει δίκιο,το fungostatin δρα γενικώς και το fungoral τοπικά.Βέβαια με τόση αντιβίωση ο οργανισμός του έχει κορεσθεί από μύκητες.Θα βάζω τη Bactroban το πρωί και το βράδι την fungoral.Tελικά αν το σώσουμε αυτό το πουλάκι θα είναι πραγματικά θαύμα του Θεού.

----------


## jk21

fungoral και fungustatine ειναι εναντια στους μυκητες και τα δυο Μπια .Δεν δημιουργουν .Το πρωτο  ειναι τοπικη αγωγη που την προτιμουμε οταν δεν υπαρχει λογος να παρει κατι μεσω του στοματος που τελικα δρα μεσα απο το αιμα.Σε δυσκολες περιπτωσεις δινονται αγωγες και απο το στομα .Ρωτω τον Χαρη απλα ,αν γνωριζει η φλουκοναζολη του φουνκουστατιν που ετσι κι αλλιως θα δοθει για να χτυπησει πιθανοτατη εσωτερικη μυκητιαση ,μηπως αρκει ετσι κι αλλιως .Αν τυχον ειναι μυκητας (δερματοφυτο ) αυτο στο ποδι ,τοτε το μη χρειαζουμενο ειναι το augmentin .Δεν εχω την εικονα δερματοφυτιασης σε πελμα ποδιου και αν εχει ισως προχειρη καποια φωτο ο Χαρης ,θα βοηθουσε .Μεχρι τωρα για μικροβιακη ποδοδερματιτιδα μου εμοιαζε

για την αντιβιωση σε ενεσιμη μορφη που λεει ο Γιαννης ,πραγματι εχει πιο αμεσο αποτελεσμα ,αλλα μαλλον πρεπει να γινει απο γιατρο ...

----------


## HarrisC

κανε ετσι οπως λες Μπια .Μην αλλαξεις τιποτα στη θεραπεια αυτη απλα το βραδυ αφου καθαρισεις με πολυ αραιωμενο μπεταντιν βαλε ελαχιστη fungoral και το πρωι bactroban να δουμε πως θα παει ,για καμμια βδομαδα.
@Δημητρη εχω φωτο για δερμοφυτιαση πελματος ανθρωπου. Βλεποντας λιγο το ιστορικο του πτηνου πιστευω οτι λιγη fungoral θα βοηθησει η τουλαχιστον δεν θα βλαψει.

----------


## Μπία

Έβαλα χθες κ σήμερα λίγη Fusicort και μόλις μειώθηκε ο πόνος σήμερα τραγουδά ,πλένεται και είναι ζωηρή.Δεν έχει σχέση η βελτίωση με την αντιβίωση πιστεύω.Άμεσα δρουν οι αλοιφές μόνο που δεν βρέθηκε η καταλληλότερη.Όταν πρότεινα τον κτηνίατρο του γάτου μου αν μπορούμε να κάνουμε επέμβαση στα πόδια είπε πως αν ήταν παπαγάλος γινόταν.

----------


## jk21

Νομιζω ειχες βαλει fucidin χωρις αποτελεσμα; κατι τετοιο θυμαμαι αλλα ισως το μπερδευω με αλλη διαδικτυακη περιπτωση 
.Αν ναι δεν προκειται και αυτη να σουκανει κατι ,γιατι εχει την ιδια ουσια συν καποια κορτιζονουχα ,που αν ειναι δερματοφυτο ,μαλλον κακο κανει (η κορτιζονη ευνοει τις μυκητιασεις )

δεν ξερω για την funcoral ,αλλα οταν θα  μπει bactroban να βαζεις πρωι απογευμα 


Χαρη δεν ειπα οτι θα βλαψει ,αλλα αν αρχισει το αντιμυκητισιακο fungustatine απο το στομα ,μηπως ειναι πλεονασμος ... οπως και να εχει ας το δοκιμασει εστω μεχρι να ξεκινησει το αλλο

----------


## Μπία

Δεν είπαμε δοσολογία για το Fungustatine.Aνακεφαλαιώνοντας αύριο αρχίζω με την δοσολογία που μου έγραψες με πμ για το Augmentin ,βάζω Bactroban πρωί-βράδυ και Fungostatin στο νερό με τη δοσολογία που θα μου πείς.Παράλληλα αντισηψία με αραιωμένο Betadine.
Κάτι άλλο που μου διέφυγε?
Τις βιταμίνες πως θα τις δίνω αφού το νερό θα περιέχει αντιμηκ/κό?

----------


## jk21

Βιταμινες μπορεις να αναμιγνυεις οταν θα βαζεις καθε μερα το αντιμυκητισιακο διαλυμα 

για το fungustatine περιμενα το δικο σου τελικο οκ για ημερομηνια εναρξης .σου στελνω σε λιγο 

Δεν ανεφερες την funcoral και δεν ειπα ποτε οτι ειμαι αρνητικος στη χρηση της .Απλα αν ξεκινησεις αντιβιοτικη αλοιφη bactroban ,ξερω οτι θελει τουλαχιστον 2 φορες την ημερα και δεν ξερω αν μπορει να γινει παραλληλη επαλειψη με αλλη αλοιφη 

Μια λυση ειναι να δοκιμασεις την μια στο πελμα και την αλλη λιγο πιο ψηλα στο καλαμι ,που δειχνει να εχει και κει καποια πορτοκαλοκαφε σημαδια ,ωστε να δουμε πια θα εχει δραση 

αν ξεκινησεις fungustatine στο νερο (στο στομα ειναι δυσκολο να βγει δοσολογια ) ,πριν τελειωσεις το augmentin ,πρεπει να δινεις το augmentin στο στομα

----------


## Μπία

Δεν έβαλα fungoral αλλά fusicort.Kατά κόρον δόθηκε Celestoderm-garamycin.
Aυτό που λες για το καλάμι κ το πέλμα είναι πολύ σωστό .

----------


## Μπία

Καλησπέρα,τα νέα μας είναι όπως και πριν δηλ.τίποτε διαφορετικό.Από μία άποψη είναι καλό αυτό ,τουλάχιστον δεν υπάρχει επιδείνωση.Δίνω κάθε μέρα ότι συμφωνήσαμε.Το πουλάκι θέλει να καλλωπιστεί αλλά το ποδαράκι δεν βαστάει.Αναρωτιέμαι αν κομάται το βράδυ έτσι όπως δεν έχει ισορροπία.
Θα ξαναενημερώσω ούτως ή άλλως .Να είστε όλοι καλά.

----------


## jk21

ξεκινησες την fungustatine ή αλλο σκευασμα φλουκοναζολης στο νερο; 

βαζεις bactroban ή funcoral ή και τα δυο ;

----------


## Μπία

Fungustatin Δημήτρη και δις Bactroban.Augmentin όπως έδινα στο στόμα από τις 3|1.Να δώσω αντιβίωση μέχρι τις 16 που θα φύγω?

----------


## jk21

οχι μεχρι τις 10 με 11 και μονο αν δεις σαφη βελτιωση στο ποδι ,ισως παραπανω .Η augmentin ειναι ισχυρη αντιβιωση και καθ αναγκη δοθεισα και μονο αν δειχνει οτι εχει αποτελεσμα ,αξιζει περαιτερω παροχης .Αποκλειεται παντως μετα τις 16 ,παρα μονο αν υπαρχει ξεκαθαρη βελτιωση και μαθω ειτε εγω ειτε εσυ απο πτηνιατρο ,οτι επιτρεπεται η συνεχεια της .Δεν ειμαι ικανος να κρινω ποτε μια αντιβιωση κανει να δινεται τοσες μερες ,παρα μονο στη γνωστη περιπτωση θεραπειας ορνιθωσης

----------


## HarrisC

Μια βδομαδα παιδια .Παραπανω θα την εξασθενησει και θα την" αποστειρωσει" Και πλουσια διατροφη ,τα χορταρικα που λεγαμε.

----------


## jk21

Αυτο φοβαμαι Χαρη και για αυτο λεω μεχρι 10 αντε 11 του μηνα (οχι μερες ! ) .Τωρα αν υπαρχει *σαφη βελτιωση* στο ποδι ,ισως να πρεπει να μην διακοπει  ,αλλα θα το δουμε τοτε

----------


## Μπία

Kαλησπέρα ,προτού δω τις ενημερώσεις σας είχα ήδη πάρει την απόφαση να σταματήσω την αντιβίωση.Πρώτον διότι το πόδι σαφώς δεν βελτιώθηκε από αυτήν αλλά από την Βactroban.Βέβαια ίδιες βελτιώσεις υπήρχαν κ με τις προηγούμενες και μετά πάλι υποτροπή.Δεύτερον οι κουτσουλιές μου φαίνονται ύποπτες.Λαχανικά όπως μου είπες δεν δίνω ,μόνο βιταμίνες.Άρα το χρώμα της κουτσουλιάς δεν δικαιολογείται.Υπάρχει κάποια βελτίωση στα πόδια αλλά όπως είπα αυτό κι΄άλλες φορές συνέβει.
Ενημερώστε με σας παρακαλώ τι να κάνω περαιτέρω.

----------


## jk21

το μονο που μπορω να σου πω ,ειναι να συνεχισεις το fungustatine για μυκητες .Οταν απο αντιβιωσεις baytril στα παρελθον και augmentin τωρα ,δεν μπορουν να κανουν τιποτα στο ποδι ,μονο με καλλιεργεια απο υλικο της περιοχης μπορεις να βγαλεις ακρη ,για το ποια αντιβιωση ειναι δραστικη στο μικροβιο 

για αλοιφη βαζεις στο ενα σημειο bactroban και στο αλλο funcoral που σου ειπε Χαρης , για να δεις αν καποια καταφερει κατι 

Μονο στη συνεχιση fungustatine ειμαι απολυτος

----------


## Μπία

Εντάξει,όμως από τις 16 θα είναι στο έλεος του Θεού εκτός μόνο από το φάρμακο στο νερό.Να δώσω λαχανικά και αυγό ή αυγοτροφή?

----------


## jk21

Μπια ας δωσεις μεχρι τοτε fungustatine και θα δουμε πριν αναχωρησεις 

Δινεις το fungustatine στο νερο ,αρα πρεπει να πινει επαρκη ποσοτητα ,αρα οχι λαχανικα και αν γινεται αυγοτροφη καλυτερα και οχι αυγο ,γιατι ειναι υδαρο και λαμβανει απο εκει νερο και θα πινει λιγοτερο

----------


## Μπία

Όταν λες υδαρό εννοείς ότι είναι ωμό?εγώ δίνω βραστό σφιχτό και της αρέσει πολύ.Δεν κάνει?

----------


## HarrisC

Σωστη λογικη.Οχι λαχανικα ετσι ωστε να διψαει και να  παιρνει το απαραιτητο νερο απο την ποτιστρα με το φαρμακο και οχι απο τα λαχανικα .

----------


## Μπία

Γενικά πίνει νερό άρα παίρνει επαρκές φάρμακο,αλλά μεγάλος ο αγώνας μαζί της.

----------


## jk21

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...products/117/2

*Egg, whole, cooked, hard-boiled*αν βαλεις στα 100 γρ να σου δωσει στοιχεια και δεις κατω δεξια για το νερο ,ειναι τα 74.6 γρ απο το συνολο των 100 γρ

ακομα και το βραστο αυγο ,δεν εχει χασει την υγρασια του δηλαδη .Αν φαι 5 γρ αυγο (ουτε ενα ρηχο κουταλακι του γλυκου πιστευω ) ,εχει παρει σιγουρα 4 γρ νερο ,που ειναι το απαραιτητο μιας ημερας 

αρα απο φαρμακο ...

----------


## HarrisC

Μπια ,πες μας δυο λογια  και για τα αλλα πτηνα που εχεις, αν εχεις.Η καναρα προφανως ειναι μονη της σε κλουβι αλλα παλαιοτερα ηταν μαζι με αλλα ??Πεθανε κανενα απο τα αλλα πουλακια παλαιοτερα?? Καποιο αρωστο πουλακι ??

----------


## Μπία

Η κανάρα είναι και ήταν πάντα μόνη,εκτός όταν ζευγάρωνε και πάντα με το ίδιο αρσενικό.Υπάρχει ο γιός της και είχα κ μία κόρη της.Τα 2 αρσενικά χαίρουν άκρας υγείας,η κόρη της πέθανε την άνοιξη εντελώς ξαφνικά.Μία μέρα την είδα λίγο άκεφη κ της έδωσα aviomycin ,την επόμενη μέρα ήταν νεκρή σε μιά γωνιά.Οπωσδήποτε κάτι θα είχε αλλά δεν έδειξε κανένα σύμπτωμα.

----------


## HarrisC

Οταν πεθανε η κορη ,ηταν πουλακι μηνων?? Ειχε καποιες βλαβες στο σωμα? στα ποδια ?

----------


## Μπία

ήταν ενός έτους ,είχε ζευγαρώσει με τον αδελφό της ,έκανε 4 αυγά αλλά δεν βγήκαν πουλάκια.ήταν ζωηρή φαγανή δεν είχε απολύτως τίποτα,αρτημελής κουκλίτσα.

----------


## HarrisC

τελευταια ερωτηση.Sorry αν σ επρηξα αλλα επειδη η περιπτωση δεν ειναι συνηθισμενη ,δηλαδη εδω εχουμε μικροβιο ανθεκτικο σε κινολονες και πενικιλινες νεας γενιας κοιταμε λιγο και την επιδημιολογικη πλευρα του θεματος .Ειπες οτι η κορη της πεθανε την ανοιξη και αν θυμαμαι καλα καπου την ανοιξη ξεκινησες τα τρεξιματα με τους γιατρους για τα προβληματα της μαμας.Ετσι η κανω λαθος??

----------


## Μπία

Εγώ σας έπρηξα,εσείς με βοηθάτε...Λοιπόν επειδή είμαι εντελώς μπερδεμένη με διαφώτησε ο άντρας μου.Η κόρη της πέθανε άρχές Σεπτέμβρη και της  μαμά τα πόδια πρήστηκαν τον Αύγουστο.

----------


## Μπία

Καθώς έψαχνα να δω κάτι και νούριο στο πουλάκι είδα αυτό ανάμεσα στις 2 φτερούγες στην πλάτη .Κλείνει προς τη δεξιά ενώ στην αριστερή δεν είναι τόσο έντονο.

----------


## jk21

στο λαιμο μπροστα το βλεπεις να συνεχιζεται; ή λιγο πιο χαμηλα μεχρι εκει που επεκτεινεται ο προλοβος προς το στηθος; ή ειναι μονο προς τα πισω; 

αν μπορεις βγαλε και εκει φωτο και ξανα δες στο εσωτερικο του στοματος ,αν δεις και προς το λαιμο κατι τετοιο

----------


## HarrisC

τι υποπτευεσαι??

----------


## jk21

το ευκολα αντιληπτο ,ειναι ογκος (λιπωμα ,σαρκωμα ,κατι τετοιο )

αν ομως εχει συνεχεια μεχρι μπροστα ,ειτε απο ογκο στο θυρεοειδη με τα γνωστα αποτελεσματα στην αλωπεκια του πουλιου ,λογω διαταραξης του ιωδιου  ,μεχρι στασιμο υλικο (τροφης ) στον προλοβο απο <<  παρτυ που εχουν οργανωσει >>  οι candida  ,εως την απιθανη περιπτωση ειδικα αν το πουλι ηταν σε εσωτερικο χωρο οταν πρωτοαρρωστησε ,της τριχομοναδας 

μαλλον το πρωτο ,αν και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι λογω των κακουχιων και του στρες ευρυτερα ,των αντιβιωσεων και ειδικα του baytril που εχει παρει το πουλι,εχει αναπτυξει και μυκητες

----------


## Μπία

Συγνώμη που άργησα λόγω προβλήματος....άμεσα θα στείλω φωτο...

----------


## Μπία



----------


## Μπία

Μέχρι μπροστά δεν είναι .Αυτό που φαίνεται στην 1η είναι κοκκαλάκι,το ψηλάφησα.Όλο βρίσκεται στη ράχη σαν κύστη με νερό ,αλλά δεν είναι .Κάποιο φούσκωμα...

----------


## jk21

Mπια αν ειναι μονο πισω ,και κυριως αν ειναι μαλακο σαν υγρο ,ισως τελικα ειναι και κυστη φτερου και δεν ειναι κατι τοσο ασχημο οσο φοβομουνα .Αλλα αν υπαρχει καιρο και πιεζει το πουλακι ,ισως ειναι αυτη που τα δημιουργει ολα και χρειαζεται αφαιρεση απο γιατρο !

----------


## Μπία

Αύριο θα το πάω στον κτηνίατρο να δούμε τι θα πει,αλλά πιστεύω δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με τα πόδια.Το πουλάκι υποφέρει 5 μήνες ,πόσο ακόμη?

----------


## jk21

Δεν αναφερομαι στα ποδια ,αλλα στην ευρυτερη κατασταση του που εχει οδηγησει σε αλωπεκια 

ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα !

----------


## Μπία

Τι το καινούριο θα άκουγα?αυτό που γνωρίζουμε όλοι...Το πουλάκι μου δεν μπορεί να υποβληθεί σε αφαίρεση της κύστης,είναι πολύ εξουθενωμένο.Με την πολύ φροντίδα στέκεται ακόμη.Μου είπε να σταματήσω τα φάρμακα,δεν πρόκειται να κάνουν πια κάτι.
Η ιστορία έχει λήξει.Ευχαριστώ όλους σας.

----------


## mitsman

Αν δεν ειχαμε αυτη την χαωτικη χιλιομετρικη διαφορα θα ήθελα να προσπαθησω..... δυστυχως!

----------


## jk21

Μπια αν εγκαταλειψεις ,μου το στελνεις σε ενα κουτακι με κτελ ,να προσπαθησω και οτι καταφερω ... τουλαχιστον θα προσπαθησουμε ... σου ειπε τι ελπιδες ζωης εχει αν δεν αφαιρεθει ή αν μεινει ετσι ποσο το επηρεαζει η κυστη; θεωρει οτι υπαρχει και αλλο προβλημα;  θα προσπαθησω αν ειναι και με προβιοτικα ... με κεφιρ

----------


## Μπία

Δημήτρη,το πουλάκι μου έχει μαύρα χάλια...ο σύζυγος δεν μου επιτρέπει να συνεχίσω γιατί έχω καταρεύσει.Έχει δίκιο ,η ψυχολογία μου έπιασε πάτο.Ταυτόχρονα και ο γατούλης μου πήρε την κάτω βόλτα,είναι παππούς και άρχισε τα περίεργα.Όλοι είσαστε πολύ καλοί ,με βοηθήσατε ,με συμπαρασταθήκατε,είστε ακόμη πρόθυμοι και για άλλα.Σας είμαι ευγνώμων.Αγωνίστηκα μόνη μου άπειρες ώρες να βοηθήσω αλλά δεν πάει άλλο.

----------


## Μπία

Αυτό που είπες για το κτελ δηλ. να σου το στείλω ζωντανό σε κουτάκι?και πως θα επιβιώσει εκεί μέσα χωρίς νεράκι?

----------


## lagreco69

> Αυτό που είπες για το κτελ δηλ. να σου το στείλω ζωντανό σε κουτάκι?και πως θα επιβιώσει εκεί μέσα χωρίς νεράκι?


Καλησπερα! Μπια. 

Θα του βαλεις ενα καθαρισμενο κομματι μηλο. εαν διψασει, θα φαει και θα ειναι μια χαρα. 

Το μηλο περιεχει 84% νερο.

----------


## Μπία

Ωραίες οι συμβουλές σας αλλά εδώ κ 10 λεπτά το παρακολουθώ και βλέπω πως είναι με το κεφάλι μέσα στην ταίστρα.Έχει κλειστά τα μάτια ,στηρίζεται με το στηθάκι του και αγκομαχάει όπως ποτέ άλλοτε.Δίνει την εντύπωση πουλιού που...
Σήμερα δεν έφγεούτε είδα να πίνει νερό.Ας μην το υποβάλλουμε σε άλλη ταλαιπωρία...

----------


## jk21

Μπια ας ξημερωσει αυριο και θα δουμε ... ειναι ταλαιπωρημενο απο τη μετακινηση στο γιατρο

----------


## koukoulis

Μπία, όπως τα περιγραφεις, η κατάσταση φαίνεται πολύ - πολύ άσχημη και για το πουλάκι, αλλά και για εσένα. Πραγματικά εύχομαι να γίνει ένα θαύμα ή έστω ο,τι είναι να συμβεί να γίνει γρήγορα. Μέχρι αυτού του σημείου έκανες ο,τι ήταν δυνατό να κανείς και μάλλον ακόμη περισσότερα. Προσπάθησε να αποδεχτείς την κατάσταση, όπως διαμορφώνεται και να θυμάσαι πάντα ότι κάποια ζητήματα δυστυχώς ξεφεύγουν από τη δικαιοδοσία μας. Και φυσικά αν υπάρξει η δυνατότητα να προσφέρεις κάτι ακόμη στο πουλακι, θα το κανεις. Φυσικά όλα είναι εύκολα να τα λες όταν είσαι έξω απο το χορό, αλλά κάπως αισθάνθηκα τη διάθεση να σε στηρίξω ηθικά σε αυτή τη δύσκολη κι ενεργοβόρα κατάσταση στην οποία έχεις περιέλθει. Καλή Δύναμη

----------


## teo24

Ευχομαι το ξημερωμα να μην εχει ασχημη καταληξη.Αν παντως ειναι να μεταφερθει με ΚΤΕΛ νομιζω οτι αν βαλεις λιγο νερο σε ποτιστρα και μια γαζα να βραχει καλα στην ακρη στο στομιο θα κανεις δουλεια.

----------


## Μπία

Kαλησπέρα παιδιά.Όλη νύχτα πηγαινοερχόμουν στο πουλάκι.Ζούσε ,μα πως ζούσε.Το πρωί δεν ήθελα να το πιάσω να κάνω τα καθημερινά του μήπως και το ταράξω περισσότερο.Όμως αυτό το μικρούλι έχει γερά στημόνια.Χθες το βράδυ παραβαίνοντας τις εντολές του γιατρού ,έβαλα στη ράχη του Betadine.Σήμερα δεν βλέπω να είναι τόσο πρησμένο όπως χθες[ίσως ο διακαής μου πόθος να γίνει καλά].Έβαλα πάλι Betadine και στα πόδια fluconazol ,bactroban,betadine μέχρι και κεζάπ ήθελα να βάλω να κάψω το ρημάδι το μικρόβιο.έβαλα στο νερό βιταμίνες και fungustatin ,παρατύπησα κ έβαλα σπανάκι και μαρούλι κι αν πεθάνει να πεθάνει χορτάτο.Έβαλα κ αυγοτροφή σπιτικιά.Ευχαριστώ για τη συμπαράσταση κ τα καλά σας λόγια.Όσο για Αθήνα αποκλείεται ,ο άντρας μου είναι κάθετα αντίθετος γιατί ξέρει πως αν πεθάνει εκεί θα θέλω να έρθω να το θάψω.

----------


## jk21

Μπια οσο παιρνει φαρμακο στην ποτιστρα ,μην δινεις χορταρικα ,αν θελεις να εχει αποτελεσμα 
betadine γιατι να βαλεις στην πλατη; δεν εχει μολυνση .η κυστη ειναι κατι σαν λιπωμα (σμιγμα ) και ειναι εσωτερικο 

αν το στειλεις Αθηνα και δεν τα καταφερουμε ,θα βγαλω βιντεακι που θα το θαβουμε (θα ειναι σαν να το κανουμε μαζι ) σε γλαστρα  μου ,οπως παντα εκανα στο παρελθον σε ατυχα πουλακια και θα το ανεβασω οχι δημοσιο ,παρα μονο σε οποιον θα εχω δωσει λινκ (σε σενα )

----------


## Μπία

Η ευγένεια και η ευαισθησία σου με τσάκισε.Ότι κάνω θα το κάνω μέχρι μεθαύριο.Ελπίζω να με βοηθήσει ο άντρας μου αν αποφασίσω να σου το στείλω.

----------


## jk21

το θεμα ειναι να σε .. πεισει και κυριως τον συζυγο ... Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλυτερα

----------


## Μπία



----------


## Μπία

Και αυτό είναι το κομφούζιο των φαρμάκων που χορηγήθηκαν σε αυτό το ηρωικό πουλί.Λείπει το Sylfio[500γρ] το οποίο δόθηκε στους γιατρούς του κόσμου και το Fungustatin που είναι στο νεράκι της.Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας και ο άνισος αγώνας δικός σας και δικός μου.Οι μόνοι που δεν βοήθησαν ήταν οι ,<<πτηνίατροι>>

----------


## jk21

Μπια οτι και να πω .... παντως αυτο που φαινεται στο ποδι πανω μετα την κλειδωση ,δεν νομιζω να ειναι απο το κοκκαλο ,οπως ειχα καταλαβει στην προσωπικη τελευταια μας επικοινωνια .Μαλλον κατι κατω απο το δερμα 

φετος το καλοκαιρι ,σε περιπτωσεις που συνδιασθηκανε με συμπτωματα ξηρης ευλογιας ,ειδα στην πορεια αρκετα παραξενα ... συχνα ποδοδερματιτιδες ,συχνα σηψεις ξαφνικες στα ποδια ,συχνα περιεργα σημαδια στο κορμι ,οχι τα συνηθισμενα της ευλογιας .... δεν ξερω ....

----------


## HarrisC

Bλεποντας ολο το ιστορικο της καναρας φαινεται πιθανη μια ιογενης λοιμωξη. Εντομο την ανοιξη μετεφερε τον ιο της ευλογιας στην κορη της καναρας η οποια πεθανε ξαφνικα.Ο ιος περασε στη μαννα η οποια αρχισε αμεσα θεραπειες με αντιβιωση,καταπολεμηθηκαν ετσι οι δευτερογενεις μικροβιακες λοιμωξεις οχι ομως ο ιος.Γιαυτο δεν την πιανουν αντιβιωσεις,οι κρεμες κλπ.Ισως τα αντισηπτικα να βοηθανε, η καλη διατροφη και οι  βιταμινες.

----------


## Μπία

Το πουλάκι Δημήτρη θα παραμείνει εδώ και όσο πάει.Δεν θέλω να του συμβεί στην μπαγαζιέρα.Για μένα είναι σαν να έγινε αυτό που είπαμε.Είσαι αγωνιστής σε όσιο αγώνα.Οι δυνάμεις όμως λιγοστές .Κάθε τι υπόκειται στη φθορά,δεν μπορούμε να βάλουμε φρένο.

----------


## jk21

το σεβομαι Μπια και σε καταλαβαινω ...  ευχομαι και ελπιζω παντα στο θαυμα

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

!!!!!! Πω! πω! πω! Τι αγώνας! Απ' όλες τις πλευρές! Αγώνας που ξεχειλίζει από αγάπη - αγάπη - αγάπη για το πουλάκι......

----------


## koukoulis

Τι γίνεται Μπία, έχουμε κάποιο νέο;

----------


## Μπία

Nαι, υπάρχει κάτι νέο...έβαλα τη φωλίτσα της όπου με τόση στοργή μεγάλωνε τα μωράκια της και επειδή δεν μπορεί να πατήσει κάθεται εκεί.Ανασαίνει τραγικά,2 φορές έκανε κουτσουλιές μέσα,έχει το κεφαλάκι κάτω απο την φτερούγα και προσπαθεί να κοιμηθεί.Κάπου -κάπου πηγαίνει να φάει στηριζόμενη σε 1 πόδι και μία φτερούγα.Τα πόδια είναι έτοιμα να σκάσουν.Έχω πραγματικά αρρωστήσει με κολικούς και ενώ αύριο φεύγω στο εξωτερικό ,πρωί-πρωί ,κάθομαι και κλαίω πάνω από ένα κλουβάκι.Εκεί που σε άλλες περιπτώσεις χάιδευα νεοσσούς και εξημέρωνα πουλάκια μαθαίνοντάς τα να τρώνε σποράκια από τα χείλη μου.Θα σας ξαναενημερώσω όταν με το καλό επιστρέψω .

----------


## jk21

Μπια ειναι σιγουρο οτι κατι περιεργο και οχι συνηθισμενο ,εχει το πουλακι ... ισως και ογκος που εχει επεκταθει σε αλλες νεοπλασιες.Ισως κατι αλλο ... οπως ειπε και ο Χαρης καποιος ιος ... δεν ξερω ... 

αν ολα αυτα συμβαινουν ευχομαι να βρει γρηγορη αναπαυση ...

----------


## Μπία

Γειά σας και πάλι.Σήμερα επέστρεψα και θέλω να σας ενημερώσω.Προσπάθησα και από εκεί που βρισκόμουν αλλά δεν τα κα τάφερα.Τα νέα μου δεν είναι δυστυχώς ευχάριστα.Έφυγα στις 16-1 και στις 18 το πρωί η Μαρινέλα μου πέθανε.Ο γιός μου την άκουγε που έβγαζε περίεργους ήχους και ο Καζαντζίδης της απαντούσε.Μετά από 6 μέρες ,ενώ όλα πήγαιναν καλά το πρωί στις 24-1 ο άντρας μου βρήκε τον Καζαντζίδη πεσμένο στον πάτο του κλουβιού με τα φτερά ανοιγμένα.Το πουλάκι μου είπε πως από βραδύς τραγουδούσε.
Όταν το έμαθα σπάραξε η καρδιά μου.Τώρα βλέπω τον γιό τους τον Μπικ Μπικ να χάνει πούπουλα,αλλά φυτρώνουν νέα.Η καρίνα είναι καλή,τα πόδια καθαρά,τρώει και τιτιβίζει.Δεν ξέρω αν είναι πεσμένος από θλίψη που έμεινε μόνος ή κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει.Όσο για τον Καζαντζίδη πιστεύω πως πέθανε από θλίψη.Συμβαίνει μερικές φορές.Αν χάσω και αυτό το πουλάκι πρέπει να πάω να πνιγώ.

----------


## jk21

Μπια οτι και να σου πω ..... 

Λυπαμαι .....

----------


## mitsman

Λυπαμαι πολυ κ. Μπια, παρα πολυ για το προσπαθησατε οσο γινοταν!!!

Για το μονο που ειμαι σιγουρος ειναι οτι ο Στελαρας δεν πεθανε απο καταθλιψη!

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι πολυ!!!! Μπια.

----------


## johnakos32

Λυπάμαι κρίμα.... Κάνατε ότι μπορούσατε.

----------


## Pidgey

Καλή ανάπαυση στα πουλάκια... Δώσατε και εσείς μαζί τους τον αγώνα σας.

Ελπίζω ο μικρός τους να είναι καλά.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

λυπαμαι παρα πολυ Μπια.. προσπαθησες ομως!! κι αυτο ειναι το σημαντικο.. εαν ηταν στα χερια καποιου αλλου.. δεν θα ειχαν ζησει τοσο πολυ..

----------


## HarrisC

Κριμα Μπια, εδωσες μεγαλο αγωνα.

----------


## Μπία

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τα καλά σας λόγια .Δυστυχώς είχα πολλές απώλειες.Τρία πουλάκι κουκλιά είναι δυσβάσταχτος πόνος για μένα.Ήμουν τόσο μακριά όταν πέθανε το ζευγάρι μου το αγαπημένο.Ήταν τόσο πιστοί σύντροφοι,τόσο καλοί γονείς ,τόσο ευγενικά πουλάκια.
Πραγματικά ο αγώνας μου των 2 μηνών ήταν ένα μαρτύριο.Μου λείπουν οι φωνούλες τους,το δυνατό τραγούδι του Καζαντζίδη και το σεκόντο της Μαρινέλας.Είναι θαμένοι δίπλα -δίπλα με το κοριτσάκι τους μέσα στη γλάστρα με τα γεράνια.
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις πληροφορίες και την αμέριστη συμπαράσταση.Παρακαλώ πολύ ας κλείσει το θέμα μήπως και κλείσει κι η δική μου πληγή.

----------

